# Dein ökologischer Fußabdruck



## Andrej (17. September 2020)

Bei einer Diskussion im Forum wurde das Thema der Nachhaltigkeit und des Konsumverhaltens von uns im Westen angesprochen und die Auswirkungen die es mit sich bring - Klimawandel.

Da kam mir die Idee zu gucken wie es eigentlich hier im Forum damit aussieht. Wie groß ist der "ökologischer Fußabdruck" von den Mitgliedern der PCGH?

Wie ihr wisst gibt es  Rechner im Internet, die den Fußabdruck ausrechnen können. Vielleicht habt ihr Interesse da mit zu machen! Ich habe mir einen Rechner ausgesucht von dem ich meine, dass er am besten ist, da er viel abfragt und damit doch etwas genauer ist. (Wenn ihr einen besseren kennt, der vor allem den Konsum von tierischen Lebensmitteln besser abbildet, dann können wir auch diesen benutzen.)

Zum einen https://www.mein-fussabdruck.at/
alternative https://uba.co2-rechner.de/de_DE

Hier noch ein paar Bilder die zeigen wie nachhaltig oder nicht die Menschen in den einzelnen Ländern dieser Welt leben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bürger wessen Landes die jährlichen Weltressourcen bis wann aufbebrauch haben:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich von HDI und ökologischem Fußanbruck (Daten 2005)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wenn ihr mitmachen wollt, dann bitte ohne "Bescheissen", denn zu Gewinnen gibt es nichts!*

PS. Wer Fehler in der Rechtschreibung finden, kann sie behalten!


----------



## Andrej (17. September 2020)

Da ich das Thema erstellt habe, fange ich auch an. Bei mir schlägt der Fleischkonsum extrem durch, da ich jeden Tag Fleisch esse. Aber dafür Reise ich nicht gerne und kaufe auch kaum Dinge die ich nicht brauche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## max310kc (17. September 2020)

Exakt deutscher Durchschnitt laut Rechner. Pendelei und Zweitwohnsitz machens nicht besser.


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2020)

Bei den Österreichern hatte ich 3,91gha.

Bei dem deutschen Rechner bin ich bei  7.25 Tonnen CO2 (deutscher Durchschnitt ist  12.36 Tonnen CO2 und Weltweit  7.41 Tonnen CO2)


----------



## Andrej (17. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei dem deutschen Rechner bin ich bei  7.25 Tonnen CO2 (deutscher Durchschnitt ist  12.36 Tonnen CO2 und Weltweit  7.41 Tonnen CO2)



Meinst du diesen? Ich fand ihn etwas kompliziert, deswegen habe ich ihn nicht genommen.
https://uba.co2-rechner.de/de_DE


----------



## seahawk (17. September 2020)

2,28 gha nach Österreich


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2020)

Ich war eigentlich in allen Bereichen unterdurchschnittlich bis auf den letzten "Konsum".
Eigentlich lebe ich schon relativ ökologisch. Ich fahre mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit und im Winter mit dem Bus.
(Aber habe trotzdem ein Auto angegeben, weil wir ja auch eins haben und ich da auch mitfahre.)
Reise nicht mit dem Flugzeug. Kaufen Bio-Eier. Esse einmal die Woche Fisch. Ok, das könnte noch mehr sein.
Der letzte Konsumpunkt hat alles hochgerissen weil ich da meistens "Durchschnitt" ausgewählt habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAU_0815 (17. September 2020)

Der Zentralrat der Viren hat angeküdigt, eine weitere Ausbreitung der invasiven Art Mensch zu unterbinden und kurzfristig die Anzahl der Individuen auf weltweit eine Million zu begrenzen.

Ich komme auf 6,43 gha und bin etwas schockiert. Bei mir haut der Verkehr rein, weil ich beruflich so viel fahren muss. Privat ist es tendenziell wenig. Hoffentlich bleibt es beim aktuellen Homeoffice und Flüge werden langfristig durch Videokonferenzen ersetzt.


----------



## tdi-fan (17. September 2020)

Solche Umfragen sehe ich schon bisschen kritisch. Es ist ein Fakt, dass sich jeder etwas besser darstellen möchte, als er in Wirklichkeit ist.


----------



## blautemple (17. September 2020)

Das Motorrad haut gut rein. Das einzige was mich da noch einigermaßen rettet ist das fehlende Auto und die Tatsache das ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahre...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2020)

Ich komme nach diesem Rechner

https://uba.co2-rechner.de/de_DE

auf 15,73 Tonnen CO2 und nach diesem Rechner

https://www.wwf.de/themen-projekte/klima-energie/wwf-klimarechner

auf 13,99 Tonnen CO2.

In beiden Fällen schlägt das Auto am meisten zu, dananch Konsum und dann Heiz-, Strom- und Wasserverbrauch (wobei dieser jeweils geschätzt ist).


----------



## Don-71 (17. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Meinst du diesen? Ich fand ihn etwas kompliziert, deswegen habe ich ihn nicht genommen.
> https://uba.co2-rechner.de/de_DE


War diese Seite.








						WWF-Klimarechner: Ihren CO2-Fußabdruck berechnen
					

Ermitteln Sie Ihren CO2-Ausstoß mit unserem Klimarechner und erhalten Sie Tipps, wie Sie den CO2-Fußabdruck reduzieren können.




					www.wwf.de


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> War diese Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da bauche ich 1,8 Erden für mich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da bauche ich 1,8 Erden für mich.



Du meinst hoffentlich, dass es 1.8 Erden bräuchte, wenn alle 7.8 Milliarden Menschen, wie du leben würden und nicht, dass du alleine 1.8 Erden brauchst, oder?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du meinst hoffentlich, dass es 1.8 Erden bräuchte, wenn alle 7.8 Milliarden Menschen, wie du leben würden und nicht, dass du alleine 1.8 Erden brauchst, oder?



Na ja, am ende steht ja, wie viele Erde man braucht, wenn die Weltbevölkerung meinen Lebensstil hätte und das sind eben 1,8 Erden.


----------



## RtZk (17. September 2020)

Ui, 4,73 Erden.
Der Rechner scheint es nicht zu mögen, dass ich viel pendel, einen Zweiwohnsitz habe und mich offensichtlich nicht so ernähre wie es ihm passt.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Der Rechner scheint es nicht zu mögen, dass ich viel pendel, einen Zweiwohnsitz habe und mich offensichtlich nicht so ernähre wie es ihm passt.



Der hängt sich am Auto auf. Gibst du wenig Kilometer ein, bist du super. Fährst du 30.000 im Jahr, bist du eine Dreckssau.


----------



## Godslayer666 (17. September 2020)

Beim Footprint Rechner sind es 1.74 Erden und beim WWF Rechner 1.43 Erden.


----------



## Eckism (17. September 2020)

14,68gha und 8,64 Erden...und das ohne SUV.


----------



## Albatros1 (17. September 2020)

Ich sehe den Rechner als Denkanstoß, nicht als Instrument um Zahlenwerte auszugeben.
China ist per Bürger gerechnet nicht in der vorderen Gruppe. Nimmt man die Industrieproduktion schon. Jedoch wird dort für die halbe Welt produziert, sprich andere verbrauchen die Waren.
Deutschland bekommt Viehfutter aus dem Ausland, exportiert die Tiere dann wieder.
Ja nachdem welchen Beruf oder Lebensumstände man hat differiert der Wert stark ohne daß es sinnvoll wäre daran etwas zu ändern.
Ebenso gibt es z.B. Rohstoffe die sich nicht in einen Kreislauf integrieren lassen und somit entstehen diese Mengen nicht jährlich erneut, sondern wir bauen eine endliche Ressource ab.
Ist also sehr schwer solche Rechner überhaupt zu erstellen und je nach Wertung der einzelnen Posten können die Zahlen völlig verschieden sein.
Wichtig ist nur eines: Wir verbrauchen teilweise einfach zuviel und produzieren zu viel Müll. Und nicht jede Maßnahme die positiv erscheint ist dies auch. Täuschung ist Gang und Gäbe.


----------



## Andrej (17. September 2020)

Leider sind vielle dieser Rechner ungenau. Denn es ist schon klar, dass eine Person mit einer Familie mehr Energie verbraucht, mehr für Konsumgüter ausgibt und auch sonnst von allem mehr macht.
Zudem finde ich sind vergleiche zwischen den Länden sehr schwierig. Denn wärend man in Indien auch "ganz gut" auf der Straße leben kann, weil es so warm ist und auch zuhause muss man aus diesem Grund nicht heizen. Wird es in solchen ländern wie Canada, Russland - aber auch in Deutschland sehr schwierig damit. Obwohl die letzten 4 Jahre wir zuhause fast nicht geheizt haben, da es so warm war.
Zudem auch die regionale Ernährung sehr schwierig ist. Wärend man in Indien 3 Ernten pro Jahr einfahren kann, sind es in Deutschland nur 1 pro Jahr. Um sich also Regional zu ernähren, müsste man 3/4 des Jahres auf frisches Obst und Gemüse verzichten und nur noch eingelegtes oder tiefgefrohrenes Gemüse essen.

Wie man hier auch an den Beiträgen erkennt, ist die unverzichtbare Mobilität zur Arbeit das größte Problem.


----------



## DAU_0815 (18. September 2020)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal in einer ruhigen Minute die Flugstunden des letztes Jahres zusammengezählt und kam auf weit über 100h Langstrecke für vierwöchige Termine in Mexiko. Damit komme ich dann auch über 17 Erden. 

Gut, aber wie bekommen wir die und wioe und wer soll da hin reisen, das wird nicht erklärt. Oder soll das Ziel sein, sich einzuschränken? Das können doch diese Ökofaschisten nicht erst meinen, oder doch? Warum sollte ich denn aufhören zu fliegen, da wäre es doch viel einfacher, zehntausend Inder ....   na gut, das Fliegen ist eine Katastrophe.

Warum wird dann eigentlich die Lufthansa mit Milliarden unterstützt und Airbus gepampert? Wo ist der Aufschrei für diesen Blödsinn?


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Warum wird dann eigentlich die Lufthansa mit Milliarden unterstützt und Airbus gepampert? Wo ist der Aufschrei für diesen Blödsinn?



Airbus ist ein extrem wichtiges Unternehmen.
An Lufthansa hängen einige Arbeitsplätze und das Geld, mit welchem man sich dort Anteile gekauft hat ist nicht weg sondern wird mit der Zeit eher mehr, da auf lange Sicht davon auszugehen ist, dass es mit der Luftfahrtsbranche wieder bergauf geht.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> An Lufthansa hängen einige Arbeitsplätze und das Geld, mit welchem man sich dort Anteile gekauft hat ist nicht weg sondern wird mit der Zeit eher mehr, da auf lange Sicht davon auszugehen ist, dass es mit der Luftfahrtsbranche wieder bergauf geht.



Ich würde eher sagen, dass es um Prestige geht.
Deutschland als starke Wirtschaftsmacht muss eine eigene Fluglinie besitzen.
Ist in Frankreich nicht anders, wo die Air France seit Jahrzehnten subventioniert wird.
Ist bei Banken letztendlich auch so. Die Deutsche Bank wird gestützt und hofiert, weil Deutschland ja eine Bank von internationalen Rang braucht. 

Denk an die Landesfürsten, die alle einen eigenen Flughafen wollen, egal wie sinnvoll das ist.


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass es um Prestige geht.
> Deutschland als starke Wirtschaftsmacht muss eine eigene Fluglinie besitzen.
> Ist in Frankreich nicht anders, wo die Air France seit Jahrzehnten subventioniert wird.



Das wird definitiv auch eine Rolle spielen, nichts destotrotz sorgt die Lufthansa, die außerhalb einer solchen Extremsituation auch erfolgreich ist, für 140.000 Arbeitsplätze weltweit, wovon ein großer Teil in Deutschland beschäftigt ist. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Bank wird gestützt und hofiert, weil Deutschland ja eine Bank von internationalen Rang braucht.



Zugang zum internationalen Finanzmarkt ist in Krisensituationen essenziell.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Das wird definitiv auch eine Rolle spielen, nichts destotrotz sorgt die Lufthansa, die außerhalb einer solchen Extremsituation auch erfolgreich ist, für 140.000 Arbeitsplätze weltweit, wovon ein großer Teil in Deutschland beschäftigt ist.



In der Gastronomie oder im Schauspielwesen arbeiten Millionen Menschen und die Branchen gehen gerade den Bach herunter.
Da wünsche ich mir mal etwas Fingerspitzengefühl aus Berlin.


----------



## RtZk (18. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der Gastronomie oder im Schauspielwesen arbeiten Millionen Menschen und die Branchen gehen gerade den Bach herunter.
> Da wünsche ich mir mal etwas Fingerspitzengefühl aus Berlin.



Es ist wesentlich schwieriger tausende Kleinstunternehmen zu retten, die zum größten Teil auf finanziell wackeligen Beinen stehen, als einige wenige große, vorher finanziell nicht angeschlagene, Unternehmen.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Es ist wesentlich schwieriger tausende Kleinstunternehmen zu retten, die zum größten Teil auf finanziell wackeligen Beinen stehen, als einige wenige große, vorher finanziell nicht angeschlagene, Unternehmen.



Nö,
viele große Unternehmen nutzen jetzt die Coronakrise,
um längst fällige Strukturveränderungen zu verzögern.


----------



## Albatros1 (18. September 2020)

Die viele Kleinen ohne Einfluß sind viel wichtiger als einige Große.
Elektriker, Klempner, Dachdecker, Maurer, Berufskraftfahrer, Gerüstbauer, Zerspanungstechniker, Krankenpfleger/innen, Gärtner, Landwirte, Beton- Straßenbauer, Ingenieure, Verwaltungsbetriebe, usw. Versucht mal ohne diese Klein- und Mittelbetriebe zu leben.
Dazu natürlich der Kunstbereich und natürlich auch die Restaurants und Kneipen. 
Da sind einige Großkonzerne schon weniger "systemrelevant". Nur haben diese einen guten Zugang in die Politik. Man nimmt die Kleinen weniger wahr und denkt, die werden sich schon berappeln. Wobei diese es sehr viel schwerer haben als manch andere denen man die "Stütze" hinterher trägt.


----------



## Eckism (18. September 2020)

Es geht doch nicht um "wichtiger" oder "bedürftiger"...es geht ums Geld.
Tausenden Kleinunternehmern zu helfen ist ein heiden Aufwand und Tausende "Steuerzahler" mit Freibeträgen.
Das Geld kommt halt bei Großkonzernen auf jeden Fall und sehr viel schneller wieder rein + Gewinne natürlich. Man will sich schließlich auch mal wieder die Diäten erhöhen, die Renten, Arbeitslosen, Sozialhilfeempfänger und andere Dinge wollen bezahlt werden.


----------



## Adi1 (18. September 2020)

Das nützt dir doch eh nix,
solange die Regierungen nichts aktiv schnellmöglichst gegen den Klimawandel etwas unternehmen.

Die  vereinbarten 1,5 Grad vom Pariser Klimagipfel sind eh schon Geschichte,
2-3 Grad dürften wohl real sein bis 2050,
wenn das so weitergeht.


----------



## Eckism (18. September 2020)

Spielt doch am Ende keine Rolle, ob uns das Klima oder nen Krieg uns killt. Der Klimawandel ist halt nach uns Menschen für die Natur besser als wenn alles strahlt...von daher.


----------



## Adi1 (19. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Spielt doch am Ende keine Rolle, ob uns das Klima oder nen Krieg uns killt.



Ja, ob wir nun in 50 oder 200 Jahren die Geige einpacken ist völlig Banane, darum ...

... Party


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. September 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Airbus ist ein extrem wichtiges Unternehmen.


Wofür wichtig? Es ist klimatechnisch der Supergau, dass muss nicht noch steuerlich und mit Subventionen gefördert werden. Das Geld wäre in tausenden neuen zukunftsgerichteren Unternehmen besser aufgehoben ober als zielgerichtete Entwicklungshilfe für Elektroflugzeuge. Da geht was:








						Große Elektroflugzeuge von Airbus sollen mit Hybridtechnik fliegen - ingenieur.de
					

Fahren wir nicht nur elektrisch mit dem Auto, sondern fliegen wir bald auch mit Elektroflugzeugen in den Urlaub? Airbus und die Nasa arbeiten längst an Konzepten, um auch kleinere Verkehrsmaschinen elektrisch anzutreiben. Dabei läuft die Entwicklung auf ein Hybridsystem hinaus.



					www.ingenieur.de
				











						Airbus und SAS erforschen gemeinsam Elektroflugzeuge | Energyload
					

Ein Forschungsprojekt von Airbus und der Airline SAS soll zeigen, wie sich Elektroflugzeuge und Hybridflugzeuge künftig flächendeckend einsetzen lassen.




					energyload.eu
				



...


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Wofür wichtig? Es ist klimatechnisch der Supergau, dass muss nicht noch steuerlich und mit Subventionen gefördert werden. Das Geld wäre in tausenden neuen zukunftsgerichteren Unternehmen besser aufgehoben ober als zielgerichtete Entwicklungshilfe für Elektroflugzeuge. Da geht was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry aber wie kann man nach den letzten Jahren und den Vorkommnissen bei Boing so etwas schreiben.
Wir können alle die zumindestens mal ab und zu weswegen auch immer in einem Flieger sitzen, dankbar dafür sein, dass es alleine der Sicherheit wegen, kein US Boing Monopol auf dem Flugzeugmarkt gibt. Du wirst auch  trotz Klimawandel Millionen von Menschen nicht davon abhalten ihre Famillien zu besuchen, wenn die sich aus persönlichen Gründen über die Welt verteilen.
Teile der Menschheit fliegen, im Moment weniger wegen der Pandemie, wenn diese mit einem Impfstoff im Griff ist, wohl auch wieder mehr und Monopole haben noch nie zu etwas Gutem geführt, deshalb ist Airbus alleine deswegen essentiell wichtig!


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. September 2020)

Ich bin heute mal wieder durch den Harz gefahren. Weite Teile sind baumlos, es ist zum Heulen und dann faseln Egoisten von ihren Recht, Umweltverschmutzung ohne Gleichen zu betreiben. Niemand sagt, das Airbus pleite gehen soll, verkaufen sie aber nur noch halb soviele Flugzeuge, hätte das viele Vorteile.

Und was spricht gegen Elektroflugzeuge oder welche mit Wasserstoffhybridantrieb? Das muss gefördert werden, nicht die Verschwendung von fossilen Energieträgern. Warum übrigens MUSS man sich auch um die Welt verteilen und meint dann, man hat ein Recht auf regelmäßige Besuche? Weltweit muss die CO2 Steuer massiv erhöht werden und wenn Länder wie Saudi Arabien das einfach ignorieren helfen massive Sanktionen, wie z.B. Einflugsverbote in die EU.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal wieder durch den Harz gefahren. Weite Teile sind baumlos, es ist zum Heulen und dann faseln Egoisten von ihren Recht, Umweltverschmutzung ohne Gleichen zu betreiben.



Mit einer Aufforstung ohne Monokulturen wäre das Problem voerst gelöst und falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast, du lebst in einer *freiheitlichen *Demokratie!


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Und was spricht gegen Elektroflugzeuge oder welche mit Wasserstoffhybridantrieb? Das muss gefördert werden, nicht die Verschwendung von fossilen Energieträgern.


Wo hat jemand dagegen gesprochen, die sind aber weder Morgen noch Übermorgen marktreif, sondern das wird noch ein paar Jahre dauern.


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Warum übrigens MUSS man sich auch um die Welt verteilen und meint dann, man hat ein Recht auf regelmäßige Besuche?


Siehe oben, aber du kannst ja gerne versuchen die Leute einzusperren oder ihnen diktatorisch vorzuschreiben wie und wo sie zu leben haben. Welche Umstände Menschen dazu treiben, nicht an ihrem Geburtsort zu verweilen, geht dich in unserer freiheitlichen Demokratie rein gar nichts an. Meine Eltern leben in der Nähe von Stuttgart, ich lebe in der Nähe von Hannover, warum geht dich nichts an, genauso wie, wann und wie oft wir uns besuchen, das gleiche gilt analog für weitere Distanzen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, aber du kannst ja gerne versuchen die Leute einzusperren oder ihnen diktatorisch vorzuschreiben wie und wo sie zu leben haben.


Was soll so eine widerliche Unterstellung? Wie soll man mit Ihnen diskutieren, wenn Sie beleidigend werden? STEUERN sind in einer Marktwirtschaft ein legitimes Mitteln um zu STEUERN. Das hat nichts mit Verboten zu tun und noch weniger mit Diktatur.

Mein Gott, das ist nicht zu ertragen, was Sie von sich geben .....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Bei einer Diskussion im Forum wurde das Thema der Nachhaltigkeit und des Konsumverhaltens von uns im Westen angesprochen und die Auswirkungen die es mit sich bring - Klimawandel.
> 
> Da kam mir die Idee zu gucken wie es eigentlich hier im Forum damit aussieht. Wie groß ist der "ökologischer Fußabdruck" von den Mitgliedern der PCGH?
> 
> ...



Kenne keinen besseren Rechner, finde aber die beiden weitestgehend unbrauchbar. Was sollen relative Selbsteinschätzungen "weniger/mehr als Durchschnitt"? Warum werden nicht konkrete Werte abgefragt? Wenn ich mit sparsamer Biogas-Heizung in der zweitschlechtesten Kategorie lande, während eine Elektroheizungs-Umweltkatastrophe Bonuspunkte bringt, dann sagen auch die "4,23 ha" am Ende nichts über mich aus. Willkürliches System, aber drei zählende Stellen ausspucken. Beim zweiten Rechner kann ich wenigstens den realen Energieverbrauch im Haushalt und Verkehr angeben und komme auf 5,6 t insgesamt, aber allein 1,7 t davon sollen Ernährung sein, ohne das an irgend einer Stelle nachgefragt wurde, was und vor allem wieviel ich eigentlich esse. Mit 500 g Fleisch-/Wurstwaren pro Woche bin ich zwar sicherlich kein Vorbild, werde aber wegen der gleichmäßigen Verteilung trotzdem schlechter gewertet als jemand der Sa/So ein Kilo Steaks vom Grill zieht.



DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Warum wird dann eigentlich die Lufthansa mit Milliarden unterstützt und Airbus gepampert? Wo ist der Aufschrei für diesen Blödsinn?



Genau da, wo er immer ist, wenn Umweltzerstörung staatlich organisiert wird: Z.B. bei mir. Und irgendwo am Arsch bei 95% der restlichen Bevölkerung. Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass sich eine SPD/CDU-Regierung für das Klima interessiert?



RtZk schrieb:


> Airbus ist ein extrem wichtiges Unternehmen.
> An Lufthansa hängen einige Arbeitsplätze und das Geld, mit welchem man sich dort Anteile gekauft hat ist nicht weg sondern wird mit der Zeit eher mehr, da auf lange Sicht davon auszugehen ist, dass es mit der Luftfahrtsbranche wieder bergauf geht.



Wieviele dieser Arbeitsplätze sind von Millarden-Subventionen für Flugzeubau, Flugzeugunterhalt, Flugsicherung, Flughäfen, Flugsicherheit, etc. abhängig?
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen ABM-Maßnahmen und sinnvollen Tätigkeiten. Ein Unternehmen, dass 6 Milliarden direkte Hilfszahlungen zusätzlich zu obigen Unterstützungen braucht, weil 11000 Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr sind, gehört ganz klar in erstere Kategorie. Für das gleiche Geld hätte man 18 Jahre lang ein Medianeinkommen an 11000 Leute zahlen können. Wohlgemerkt ohne dass die einen einzigen Cent Arbeitsleistung zur Refinanzierung beitragen müssten, die Lufthansa zieht aber afaik Einnahmen aus der Tätigkeit ihrer Mitarbeiter, aus denen sich die Arbeitsplätze auch so finanzieren sollten. Und wieviel Geld der Staat aus solchen Geldgeschenken wieder zurückbekommt, hat man bei den Bankenrettungen, den Griechenland"hilfs"paketen oder ähnlichem gesehen. Merkel investiert nie in lukrative Geschäfte, die werden grundsätzlich im Vorfeld den Unternehmen überlassen. Erst wenn es sich definitiv nicht mehr lohnt, wird Steuergeld verschenkt. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, dass es um Prestige geht.
> Deutschland als starke Wirtschaftsmacht muss eine eigene Fluglinie besitzen.



Wieso?


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2020)

Interessant!
Dein Zitat:


> Warum übrigens *MUSS* man sich auch um die Welt verteilen und meint dann, man hat ein *Recht* auf regelmäßige Besuche?


Natürlich hat man in unserer freiheitlichen Demokratie dieses Recht, das wurde durch diesen Satz klar in Frage gestellt!

Darüber hinaus würde ich gerne wissen wie realistisch in der augenblicklichen politischen Lage eine weltweite CO2 Steuer ist?!


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso?



Wieso fragst du mich? Frag die Politik, die ja alles tut um daran festzuhalten.


----------



## Godslayer666 (20. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, aber du kannst ja gerne versuchen die Leute einzusperren oder ihnen diktatorisch vorzuschreiben wie und wo sie zu leben haben. Welche Umstände Menschen dazu treiben, nicht an ihrem Geburtsort zu verweilen, geht dich in unserer freiheitlichen Demokratie rein gar nichts an. Meine Eltern leben in der Nähe von Stuttgart, ich lebe in der Nähe von Hannover, warum geht dich nichts an, genauso wie, wann und wie oft wir uns besuchen, das gleiche gilt analog für weitere Distanzen.


Komm mal runter von deinem "ich fühl mich total angesprochen und reagiere deswegen pampig" Thron. Dau_0815 hat lediglich eine Frage in den Raum geworfen, warum sich Menschen - die sich näher kennen, Verwandt sind, ect - über den halben Globus verteilen und dann ein Recht darauf haben "müssen" sich zu besuchen. Dies hat nichts mit diktatorischen Vorschreiben zu tun, sondern dem reinem Interesse des Warum.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Komm mal runter von deinem "ich fühl mich total angesprochen und reagiere deswegen pampig" Thron. Dau_0815 hat lediglich eine Frage in den Raum geworfen, warum sich Menschen - die sich näher kennen, Verwandt sind, ect - über den halben Globus verteilen und dann ein Recht darauf haben "müssen" sich zu besuchen. Dies hat nichts mit diktatorischen Vorschreiben zu tun, sondern dem reinem Interesse des Warum.



Und du solltest lernen, das wir absichtlich in einer Gesellschat leben, wo sich niemand für sein Handeln rechtfertigen muss, wenn er sich an bestehende Gesetze hält. 
Wahrscheinlich bilde ich mir nur ein, dass z.B. der EU Binnenmarkt nicht nur die Freizügigkeit von Waren sondern auch explizit die Personenfreizügigkeit enthält.
Gründe warum es Menschen an andere Orte zieht sind vielschichtig und bedürften eigentlich nicht großartiger Erklärung, da sie ziemlich offen auf der Hand liegen. Beruf /monetäre Entlohnung , bessere Chancen, Partnerschaft, Neugier, Lebensqualität,  etc etc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du mich?



Weil du die Aussage getätigt hast


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil du die Aussage getätigt hast



Das beschreibt er doch mit seiner Meinung in Post 25 ziemlich genau, auch das er die Argumente nicht für besonders stichhaltig hält.

Das eine eigene Fluggesellschaftt durchaus einen sehr hohen strategischen Sinn ergibt in der derzeitigen politischen und wirtschaftlichen Welt scheint hier keinem aufzufallen. Aber das scheint auch eher für die Antivertreter nebensächlich, weil sich anscheinend unser Wohlstand aus dem "Nichts"  erwirtschaftet oder als gegeben angenommen wird, analog zu den politischen Gegebenheiten.
Wie wichtig eine eigene Fluglinie sein kann, hat man ja schon bei der Rückholung aller Touristen zu Beginn der Pandemie gesehen und man kann noch detzende andere Beispiele aufzählen.

Außer der eigenen kleinen Welt, gibt es da draußen doch auch noch etwas größere Zusammenhänge, die aber entweder nicht gesehen werden oder nicht gesehen werden wollen.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weil du die Aussage getätigt hast



Ja, weil das nun mal immer so ist. Prestige Objekte, Deswegen gibt es in Kassel einen Flughafen, der immer subventioniert werden muss. Weil Hessen gerne in Kassel einen schicken Flughafen haben will.
Deswegen wird in Berlin immer noch ein Flughafen gebaut und deswegen wird der Bahnhof in Stuttgart nach unten verlegt.
Deswegen verzichtet Bayern auf Windkraft. Usw.


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. September 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> ... Dau_0815 hat lediglich eine Frage in den Raum geworfen, warum sich Menschen - die sich näher kennen, Verwandt sind, ect - über den halben Globus verteilen und dann ein Recht darauf haben "müssen" sich zu besuchen. ...


_"... Mein Vater hat sein Altöl schon im Fluss entsorgt, mein Großvater auch, warum sollte ich das verdammt noch mal nicht auch tun. Diese diktatorischen linksgrünen Faschisten verbieten mir das....,"_

Ungeähr so kommen mir manche Zeitgenossen vor, die meinen, alles machen zu können was sie wollen. Und wie gesagt, von Verbieten redete ich nicht, sondern ich kritisierte Subventionen und würde stattdessen die Steuern erhöhen. Denn das Geld kann man dann für Kompensation der Umweltschäden nutzen. 

Niemand hat das Recht, die Umwelt anderer nach eigenem Gusto zu verunstalten. Es glaubt nur jeder, er hätte das Recht. In einer Demokratie läuft das aber anders. Das geht nur in die Köpfe so mancher Egoisten  nicht rein. Lassen wir das, dass Thema ist eh durch. Es kommen jetzt sieben warme Jahre, weil die Sonnenaktivität vom Minimum hin zum Maximum kommt. Und das bei insgesamt niedrigem Niveau. Mal sehen, was im nächsten Zyklus passiert, kann ja auch mal wieder eine durchschnittlich hohe Sonnenaktivität kommen und nicht nur schwache wie die letzten drei Zyklen.


----------



## Eckism (20. September 2020)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Komm mal runter von deinem "ich fühl mich total angesprochen und reagiere deswegen pampig" Thron. Dau_0815 hat lediglich eine Frage in den Raum geworfen, warum sich Menschen - die sich näher kennen, Verwandt sind, ect - über den halben Globus verteilen und dann ein Recht darauf haben "müssen" sich zu besuchen. Dies hat nichts mit diktatorischen Vorschreiben zu tun, sondern dem reinem Interesse des Warum.


Warum? Wegen der Arbeit, der Liebe oder weil man ein anderes Land einfach besser findet. 

Da muss man ja nicht Afrikaner spielen und die ganze Familie mitschleppen...


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Prestige Objekte,


"_Niemand darf einen größeren Kirchtum als ich haben!_"
Provinzfürstenmantra



Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es in Kassel einen Flughafen, der immer subventioniert werden muss.


Aber möglicherweise nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit. Auch wenn das von 2014 ist: https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/eu-flughafen100.html


> Regionalflughäfen in Europa müssen sich künftig auf weniger Geld vom Steuerzahler einstellen. Die EU-Kommission hat beschlossen, die staatlichen Beihilfen für Flughäfen in der EU zu kappen. Demnach sind für regionale Flughäfen Betriebsbeihilfen nur noch höchstens zehn Jahre lang, also bis 2024, erlaubt. Danach müssen sich die Standorte selber tragen.
> [...]





DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Ungeähr so kommen mir manche Zeitgenossen vor, die meinen, alles machen zu können was sie wollen.


Der Irrsinn geht schon an dem Punkt los, dass es auch weiterhin günstiger ist neue Flächen zu versiegeln, statt irgendwelche Industriebrachen, die teils schon seit Jahrzehnten vor sich hingammeln, abzureißen und dafür was anderes hinzusetzen oder grundlegend zu sanieren.


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Niemand hat das Recht, die Umwelt anderer nach eigenem Gusto zu verunstalten. Es glaubt nur jeder, er hätte das Recht. In einer Demokratie läuft das aber anders. Das geht nur in die Köpfe so mancher Egoisten nicht rein.



Jeder hat das Recht in unserem jetzigen Staat, tun und lassen zu können was er will, so lange er sich an die geltenden Gesetze hält, so läuft das in einer Demokratie und vor allen dingen im Gemeinwesen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (22. September 2020)

nach österreichischem Fußabdruck-Rechner:
Mein Footprint: 2.76 gha
Durchschnitt (Österreich): 5.31 gha
Verhältnis: 52 %

nach CO2-Rechner des Umwelt-Bundesamtes:
mein Ergebnis:     4,29 t     (11,60 t deutscher Durchschnitt)


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2020)

7,55 t nach dem deutschen Rechner.  Das bedeutet Flugreisen müssen entfallen.


----------



## Eckism (22. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> 7,55 t nach dem deutschen Rechner.  Das bedeutet Flugreisen müssen entfallen.


Ich frage mich, warum du überhaupt noch in Deutschland bist, wo doch Nordkorea all das bietet, was du willst?


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2020)

Es ist meine Entscheidung welches Erbe ich den Kindern hinterlassen möchte.  Und wenn ich entscheide mich ökologisch und sozial verhalten, ist das meine Entscheidung. Eine CO2 neutrales Leben ist ein anspruchsvolles Ziel in der Überflussgesellschaft.


----------



## Eckism (22. September 2020)

Da muss man aber nicht das Fliegen entfallen, sondern DU fliegst halt nicht...


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2020)

Ich meinte auch für mich. Wenn ich den Co2 Verbrauch drücken will, ist mein erster Ansatz das Fliegen.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist meine Entscheidung welches Erbe ich den Kindern hinterlassen möchte.  Und wenn ich entscheide mich ökologisch und sozial verhalten, ist das meine Entscheidung. Eine CO2 neutrales Leben ist ein anspruchsvolles Ziel in der Überflussgesellschaft.


Echt, findest du?

Ich denke das dieses Ziel noch anspruchsvoller wäre, wenn du in Südafrika leben würdest.
Hier in Deutschland brauchst du täglich nur zu verzichten  um deine Bilanz zu schönen, sei es der Kaffee 2 Go im Becher oder eine Autofahrt weniger. Aber ist das anspruchsvoll? Reicht sowas schon als Ziel im Leben?

Ich halte das für eine rosa Brille, die du dir da aufsetzt, um Dinge die man unterlässt, als gute Tat zu verkaufen.

Denn es ist nicht so schwer auf die 3te Flugreise im Jahr zu verzichten während in anderen Gegenden Menschen unter Hunger oder Armut leiden und praktisch keine Chance haben ihrem Schicksal zu entgehen.

Es hilft sich ab und zu die Statistiken zu Energie und Wasserverbrauch anzusehen und sich im Klaren zu werden, das wir in Deutschland und Westeuropa sehr privilegiert leben.


----------



## seahawk (22. September 2020)

Volle Zustimmung. Verzicht muss tiefer gehen und wehtun.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung. Verzicht muss tiefer gehen und wehtun.


Dazu sind wir nicht in der Lage, dafür ist unsere steinzeitliche Denkweise teils mit Schuld.

Ein einziges Beispiel reicht um den Widerspruch zwischen Denken und Handeln zu erkennen.

Eltern fahren ihre Kinder mit SUV's (teils gezwungenermaßen) kilometerweit zur Schule, um ihnen eine gute Zukunft zu sichern. Der ganze Vorgang beinhaltet allerdings die Verschwendung und Vernichtung von Rohstoffen, welche unseren Kindern fehlen werden, dabei rede ich aber nicht mehr von Plastikstrohhalmen. Also schaffen wir es so überhaupt eine lebenswerte Zukunft zu hinterlassen? 
Aktuelle Modelle sehen ja nicht so rosig aus.

Oder sind es am Ende unsere "guten Absichten" die uns immer schneller in einer Abwärtsspirale drehen lassen?

Natürlich darf trotzdem gern jeder seine Ziele verfolgen und erreichen, nur eins sollte man nicht, andere Umweltsünden damit rechtfertigen wollen.


----------



## Don-71 (22. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Eltern fahren ihre Kinder mit SUV's* (teils gezwungenermaßen)* kilometerweit zur Schule, um ihnen eine gute Zukunft zu sichern.



Das ist doch nicht dein ernst?
Ich kann täglich beobachten wie Kinder und Jugendliche mit SUVs zu Grundschulen und weiterführende Schulen gebracht werden, die früher (zu meiner Zeit von ALLEN) völlig normal zu Fuss, Fahrrad oder Bus zurück gelegt wurden.
Ich habe mich sogar schon mit mehreren Bekannten sehr ernsthaft gestritten, da deren Kinder von der Grundschule (10min Fussweg auf dem Dorf) bis zum Abitur (einige sind noch auf dem Weg), täglich zur Schule kutschiert werden bis sie selber ein Auto zum 18. Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. Das ist in Vorstädten Deutschlands täglich tausenfacher eher hundertausendfacher Wahnsinn.
Die Argumente die einem entgegenschlagen, mein Kind muss keine Öffis benutzen, das ist gefährlich (Schulbusse), unbequem und versifft. Dazu wird man sofort mundtot gemacht, weil man keine eigenen Kinder hat und damit gar nicht in der Lage ist zu beurteilen wie gefährlich heutzutage die Welt für die Kinder ist.
Wie gesagt es geht um 10min. Fussweg, 10min Schulbus fahren oder 10min Fahrrad fahren. Übrigens setzt sich dieses Verhalten 1 zu 1 fort, wenn es um ausserschulische Aktivitäten geht.
Es gibt so viele Eltern die total am Rad drehen, das können sich viele gar nicht vorstellen, in Vorstädten sind Helikopter- Eltern die absolute Regel und nicht die Ausnahme.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2020)

Meine Kinder sind immer mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule gefahren -- das Gymnasium befindet sich auf der anderen Seite der Stadt. Hat ihnen nie was aus gemacht und hat ihnen auch nie geschadet.

Ich fands teilweise auch lächerlich.
Da haben sich Eltern beim Elternabend darüber beschwert, dass sie mit ihrem Auto nicht bis zur Tür fahren konnten, weil der Schulbus die Bahn blockiert hat. Meine Fresse.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht dein ernst?



Doch ist es, sowas kann aber regional ganz Unterschiedlich ausfallen. Ein kurioses Beispiel hier mal.
Dazu kommt dann noch, dass in unserer Region gefühlt alle 2 Jahre der Regionalverkehr umstrukturiert wird. Verbindungen entfallen oder werden auf 1x täglich zurecht geschrumpft.
(Ich weiß, sowas gibts überall, aber in etwas dünner besiedelten Ecken ist das ein gewaltiges Problem. Zum anderen kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn Eltern ihre 9-jährige Tochter nicht Allein an einem Februarmorgen in einer Bushaltestelle abstellen wollen, weil sie selbst schon fast zu spät sind.)
Ich wollte mit meinem Post oben auch keine Eltern verurteilen, nur die Diskrepanz in Bezug auf "gute Zukunft" zwischen Denken und handeln aufzeigen. Die schützende Haltung gegenüber den eigenen Kindern ist absolut verständlich und niemand SOLL seine Kinder vermeidbaren Gefahren aussetzen. Ungünstig ist eben, dass aus diesen "Helikopter- Reaktionen" eine Welt resultiert, die noch weniger Lebenswert sein wird als heute.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ein kurioses Beispiel hier mal.



Ja, das hatte ich bei extra 3 schon gesehen. Echt lächerlich.
Zum Glück gab es die Probleme bei uns nie, dafür ist die Stadt auch zu klein. Wir haben hier 3 Grundschulen, eine Gesamtschule und ein Gymnasium. Die Kinder der umliegender Dörfer kommen zu uns, wenn sie nach der Grundschule zu den weiterführenden Schulen gehen. Merkt man immer gut daran, wenn morgens der Zug kommt und sich darin praktisch nur schulpflichtige Kinder befinden.


----------



## hoffgang (22. September 2020)

Hmm, ich hab meine Dienstreisen Pre Covid mit reingerechnet und komme auf 30 gha bzw. 18 Erden.

Das ist schon, naja, suboptimal.


----------



## Eckism (22. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab meine Dienstreisen Pre Covid mit reingerechnet und komme auf 30 gha bzw. 18 Erden.
> 
> Das ist schon, naja, suboptimal.


Sehe es mal so, wie Umweltschädlich es wäre, die ganzen Kilometer theoretisch mit dem Auto alleine bzw. jeder Flugzeugpassagier für sich zurückzulegen.
Nur Idioten sehen ein Flugzeug und sagen Shiceding, man muss halt auch mal nachdenken.


----------



## hoffgang (22. September 2020)

Triathlon hat sich halt für Transatlantikreisen noch nicht ganz durchgesetzt, da bleiben mir halt wenig Alternativen


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sehe es mal so, wie Umweltschädlich es wäre, die ganzen Kilometer theoretisch mit dem Auto alleine bzw. jeder Flugzeugpassagier für sich zurückzulegen.
> Nur Idioten sehen ein Flugzeug und sagen Shiceding, man muss halt auch mal nachdenken.


Dann aber auch in die jeweils andere Richtung. Es gab eine Menge Einsparpotential, das hat die aktuelle Krise gezeigt. Nicht jedes Meeting setzt physische Anwesenheit voraus, nicht jeder Entwurf gehört ausgedruckt, nicht jede Bestellung muss in 24h da sein.  
Wenn wir schon sonst nicht viel aus der Pandemie lernen, Händewaschen dürften die meisten ja beherrschen , wäre das zumindest ein kleiner Schritt nach vorn.


----------



## Eckism (22. September 2020)

Da biste ja auch ewig unterwegs. Ich hasse fliegen wirklich, jedesmal hab ich fast die Hose voll. Aber wenn ich mit dem Auto nach China fahren würde, wäre ich rund 3 Wochen unterwegs. Ich sehe das zwar als sehr gute Alternative für mich, aber meine Auftraggeber würden das eben nicht bezahlen. 




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann aber auch in die jeweils andere Richtung. Es gab eine Menge Einsparpotential, das hat die aktuelle Krise gezeigt. Nicht jedes Meeting setzt physische Anwesenheit voraus, nicht jeder Entwurf gehört ausgedruckt, nicht jede Bestellung muss in 24h da sein.
> Wenn wir schon sonst nicht viel aus der Pandemie lernen, Händewaschen dürften die meisten ja beherrschen , wäre das zumindest ein kleiner Schritt nach vorn.


Für nen Metting würde ich mich auch nicht stundenlang in so nen Ding setzen. Ich gehe immer davon aus, das man auf einer Firmenreise auch tatsächlich irgendwas sinnvolles arbeitet.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (22. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht in unserem jetzigen Staat, tun und lassen zu können was er will, so lange er sich an die geltenden Gesetze hält, so läuft das in einer Demokratie und vor allen dingen im Gemeinwesen der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.


Entsprechend ginge es, will mensch etwas über staatliche Mittel ändern, darum, die geltenden Gesetze zu ändern und damit einen neuen Rahmen für das Handeln, sowie Angebot und Nachfrage zu schaffen und letztere zu beeinflussen - bspw. anhand Verbot von Inlandflügen, Verbot der Tierproduktion und Tierproduktimporte usw.. Gleichzeitig kann mensch die Bahn ausbauen. Werden keine Inlandsflüge und Tierprodukte angeboten, können diese auch nicht konsumiert werden. Für jene Strecken könnten dann Bahnfahrten wahrgenommen werden oder versucht werden diese Strecken zu vermeiden - bspw. durch Videokonferenzen. Mensch könnte sich auch tiefgreifender die Zusammenhänge von Wohnen, Arbeit und Mobilität anschauen und versuchen, da etwas zu ändern. Anstatt Tierprodukten könnten vegane Produkte erzeugt und gekauft werden ...


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2020)

Wenn ich mir solche Sachen durch den Kopf gehen lasse, finde ich immer wieder faszinierend wie bequem man mittlerweile geworden ist. Ich denke, da weiß jeder aus dem eigenen Alltag genügend Beispiele, bei denen man vor 25 Jahren noch von allen Umstehenden einen Vogel gezeigt bekommen hätte. Heute ist man schon soweit Dinge als gegeben zu sehen aber spannend finde ich den Ausblick in die Zukunft.
Dort wird man Lösungen finden müssen, wie für meinen Vorredner (Eckism), die Reise nach China. Heute sehen wir keine Alternative zum Fliegen aber liegt das wirklich an fehlenden Innovationen oder doch eher an unserem Wohlstand, der es uns verbietet über nicht-akute Probleme nachzudenken?


----------



## Don-71 (22. September 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Entsprechend ginge es, will mensch etwas über staatliche Mittel ändern, darum, die geltenden Gesetze zu ändern und damit einen neuen Rahmen für das Handeln, sowie Angebot und Nachfrage zu schaffen und letztere zu beeinflussen - bspw. anhand Verbot von Inlandflügen, Verbot der Tierproduktion und Tierproduktimporte usw.. Gleichzeitig kann mensch die Bahn ausbauen. Werden keine Inlandsflüge und Tierprodukte angeboten, können diese auch nicht konsumiert werden. Für jene Strecken könnten dann Bahnfahrten wahrgenommen werden oder versucht werden diese Strecken zu vermeiden - bspw. durch Videokonferenzen. Mensch könnte sich auch tiefgreifender die Zusammenhänge von Wohnen, Arbeit und Mobilität anschauen und versuchen, da etwas zu ändern. Anstatt Tierprodukten könnten vegane Produkte erzeugt und gekauft werden ...



Wenn du die entsprechende Mehrheit hast, kannst du einiges machen, wobei das Verbot von Innlandaflügen durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen liegt, aber wie gesagt dafür brauchst du eine parlamentarische Mehrheit.



> Verbot der Tierproduktion und Tierproduktimporte


Das halte ich für ausgeschlossen, sowohl dafür in absehbarer Zeit (50 Jahre) eine parlamentarische Mehrheit zu bekommen oder das juristisch wasserdicht hinzubekommen, siehe Art 2 GG plus Verhältnismäßigkeitsgebot. Man kann Einfluss auf die Menge an Tieren nehmen, die gehalten werden können, bis zu einem gewissen Grad, ein völliges Verbot wird an der Handlungsfreiheit scheitern (siehe "Rauchverbot").
Edit:
Verspätet fällt mir da natürlich noch der EU Binnenmarkt ein, du kannst also gar nicht die Einfuhr von Tier- und Tiermittelprodukten nur in Deutschland verbieten, damit würden wir unsere EU Verträge (internationales Recht) einseitig brechen, dazu kommen noch die Verträge der EU mit Drittstatten die hierher importieren dürfen.
Also mehr oder minder mehr als aussichtlos, dieses Unterfangen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (22. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dazu sind wir nicht in der Lage, dafür ist unsere steinzeitliche Denkweise teils mit Schuld.
> 
> Ein einziges Beispiel reicht um den Widerspruch zwischen Denken und Handeln zu erkennen.
> 
> ...


Mh, Du meinst "steinzeitlich" motivierte Bequemlichkeit? Und Rationalisierung und Rechtfertigung des eigenen Handelns? Andererseits gibt es auch "steinzzeitlich"-denkende Menschen, die ihr Verhalten geändert haben. Die bspw. ihre Kinder mit dem Lastenfahrrad zur Schule fahren oder jene mit dem Bus hinfahren lassen, Schulwege und Art der benötigten Mobilität bei der Wahl der Schule berücksichtigen usw.. "Steinzeitlich" motivierte Verdrängung? Bspw. der negativen Folgen der Nutzung von Autos für den Schulweg in deinem aufgeführten Widerspruch? Sicherlich, ist es diesbezüglich nicht ratsam, allein auf Einsicht zu setzen. Denn die greift da offenbar nicht zum Vorteil aller.


> Oder sind es am Ende unsere "guten Absichten" die uns immer schneller in einer Abwärtsspirale drehen lassen?


Sicherlich spielt das auch mit hinein. Wie bspw. die Sicht darauf, dass die Anschaffung und Nutzung eines E-autos ökologisch wäre. Diese Sicht kann durchaus ökologisch motiviert sein. Das Ergebnis dürfte es allerdings nicht sein.


----------



## Eckism (22. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir solche Sachen durch den Kopf gehen lasse, finde ich immer wieder faszinierend wie bequem man mittlerweile geworden ist. Ich denke, da weiß jeder aus dem eigenen Alltag genügend Beispiele, bei denen man vor 25 Jahren noch von allen Umstehenden einen Vogel gezeigt bekommen hätte. Heute ist man schon soweit Dinge als gegeben zu sehen aber spannend finde ich den Ausblick in die Zukunft.


Ich denke oft drüber nach, wie wir die langen Autofahrten in den Sommerurlaub bloß ohne Klimaanlage überleben konnten. Das wäre für die heutige Jugend Kindesmisshandlung oder nen Mordversuch.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (22. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du die entsprechende Mehrheit hast, kannst du einiges machen, wobei das Verbot von Innlandaflügen durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen liegt, aber wie gesagt dafür brauchst du eine parlamentarische Mehrheit.
> 
> 
> > Verbot der Tierproduktion und Tierproduktimporte
> ...


Aussichtsreich, zumal in Bezug auf die *speziesistischen* und kapitalistischen Verhältnisse, ist das sicher nicht sehr. Mein Kommentar war eine Entgegnung auf die Veränderbarkeit des rechtlichen Rahmens, nicht inwieweit das realistisch zeitnah umsetzbar wäre. Auch der EU-Binnenmarkt basiert auf Gesetzen und diese sind auch veränderbar. Denkbar wäre eine gesetzliche Verankerung eines Gebotes des Klimaschutzes und hieraus ableitende Gesetzesänderungen hinsichtlich der der Erzeugung von CO2-Emissionen. Mensch kann auch aus tierethisch (Interesse der Tiere nach Leben und Fähigkeit u.a. Schmerzen zu empfinden) begründet u.a. das sogenannte Tierschutzgesetz so abändern, dass Nahrungsmittelerzeugung nicht Tierinteressen ignorieren darf oder radikaler, dass Tiere keine Ware sein dürfen.
Edit: Bleibt die Frage, wofür mensch sich politisch einsetzt und wie mensch individuell handelt.


----------



## Don-71 (22. September 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Aussichtsreich, zumal in Bezug auf die speziesistischen und kapitalistischen Verhältnisse, ist das sicher nicht sehr. Mein Kommentar war Entgegnung auf die Veränderbarkeit des rechtlichen Rahmens, nicht inwieweit das realistisch zeitnah umsetzbar wäre. Auch der EU-Binnenmarkt basiert auf Gesetzen und diese sind auch veränderbar. Denkbar wäre eine gesetzliche Verankerung eines Gebotes des Klimaschutzes und hieraus ableitende Gesetzesänderungen hinsichtlich der der Erzeugung von CO2-Emissionen. Mensch kann auch aus tierethisch (Interesse der Tiere nach Leben und Fähigkeit u.a. Schmerzen zu empfinden) begründet u.a. das sogenannte Tierschutzgesetz so abändern, dass Nahrungsmittelerzeugung nicht Tierinteressen ignorieren darf oder radikaler, dass Tiere keine Ware sein dürfen,.



Wie gesagt, man kann einiges tun, wenn man eine parlamentarische oder demokratische Mehrheit hat, allerdings stehen Verboten sehr hohe rechtliche Hürden im Wege plus in deinem Falle die EU.
Ich bin übrigens davon überzeugt das die Bepreisung von CO2 (ob nun als Direktabgabe oder durch Zertifikatshandel) genau diese Richtung einschlagen wird, die Frage ist nur wie schnell (Preis für CO2) und hier ist man nun mal in einem demokratischen System auf die Akzeptanz der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung angewiesen, insoweit kann man das auch nicht willkürlich machen, sonst wird es an der Wahlurne unlustig.

Darüber hinaus gebe ich zu bedenken das einseitige Verbote ohne Akzeptanz einer deutlichen Mehrheit noch wirklich nie zu etwas brauchbaren geführt haben.
Man kann sich da die Prohibition in den USA ansehen, das aktuelle Verbot von Prostitution in Schweden oder anderen Staaten, die eingeschränkte Reisefreiheit im Ostblock und andere Beispiele. Die Geschichte ist voll davon, das Totalverbote ohne Überzeugung eher das Gegenteil bewirken plus ein abrutschen in Illigalität ohne Kontrolle, und Proviteueren die man eher gar nicht haben möchte.

Der momentane Drang zu Verboten, wie Klassiker Alkohol, Rauchen, Prostitution und jetzt vermehrt, Fleischkonsum oder auch Fett, sowie Motorradfahren oder weitergehend Reisen (oder Einschränkungen) und vielleicht alleiniges Autofahren, werden die Probleme meiner Ansicht nach nicht lösen, und schon gar nicht im Westen, wo das Selbstverständnis als Individium und der juristische Schutz von Individualrechten wesentlich ausgeprägter ist. Im Gegenteil es wäre teilweise eine Axt an unser bestehendes System und Selbstverständnis.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (23. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, man kann einiges tun, wenn man eine parlamentarische oder demokratische Mehrheit hat, allerdings stehen Verboten sehr hohe rechtliche Hürden im Wege plus in deinem Falle die EU.
> Ich bin übrigens davon überzeugt das die Bepreisung von CO2 (ob nun als Direktabgabe oder durch Zertifikatshandel) genau diese Richtung einschlagen wird, die Frage ist nur wie schnell (Preis für CO2) und hier ist man nun mal in einem demokratischen System auf die Akzeptanz der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung angewiesen, insoweit kann man das auch nicht willkürlich machen, sonst wird es an der Wahlurne unlustig.
> 
> Darüber hinaus gebe ich zu bedenken das einseitige Verbote ohne Akzeptanz einer deutlichen Mehrheit noch wirklich nie zu etwas brauchbaren geführt haben.
> ...


Hohe Bepreisung würde die Ungleichheit verschärfen und berechtigterweise das Gefühl der Ungerechtigkeit befeuern. Dann könnten/dürften nur noch Reiche entsprechendes konsumieren. Es sei denn, es herrschte in der Gesellschaft Einkommensgleichheit vor. Verbote, obgleich die so hart klingen, würden zumindest für Alle gelten, so nicht auch unmoralische Ausnahmen eingeführt würden. Bspw. wäre es bei einem Autoverbot in der Stadt, oder positiv ausgedrückt autofreie Stadt, Gehbehinderung ein moralisch guter Grund für eine Ausnahme gegenüber einer Fahrlizenz gegen Geld und damit für entsprechend Wohlhabende. Wie auch immer, eine Politik der Steuerung hin zu Alternativen ohne CO2-Emissionen ist nur begrüßenswert.
Ich stimme darin überein, dass Verbote oder positiver ausgedrückt verbindliche Regeln ohne Akzeptanz schwieriger umsetzbar wären. Allerdings denke ich, dass wenn sie für die Mehrheit mit guter Begründung gälten und es leistbare Alternativen gäbe, sie bei vielen Sachverhalten begrüßt würden. Es kommt dann, denke ich, auch auf die vorherige Vermittlung der Maßnahmen an. Bezüglich Klimaschutz gibt es ja recht breite Zustimmung, wie FfF es ja auch widerspiegelt. Die ließe sich für eine entsprechend sozialökologische Politik zu nutze machen.
Das Wort 'Verbot' erscheint, wie erwähnt sprachlich hart. Wenn mensch allerdings die unzähligen Regeln der Gesellschaft betrachtet, so wird mensch viele Regeln finden, die auch als Verbote bezeichnet werden könnten und sogar akzeptiert werden. Mh, mir fällt da ein zugegebenermaßen etwas absurdes Beispiel ein: angesichts der Masse an Autos ist der Autoverkehr auf die Straße bzw. dezidierter Spuren beschränkt. Anders ausgedrückt könnte mensch von einem Fahrverbot von Autos auf Busspuren, Geh- und Fahrradwegen sprechen und wenn mensch wollte, dass als ungerechtfertigte Verbote skandalisieren, die Autofahrer*innen in ihrer Freiheit einschränkten. Es ist also auch eine Frage der Perspektive, der Machtverhältnisse, der Gewohnheiten, des 'Zeitgeistes', der (gesellschaftlichen) Bedingungen/Umstände usw.. Es ist dann auch die Frage, wie ein *Diskurs* abläuft, welche Position wie (laut)stark - gerade anhand von privilegierten Gesellschaftsgruppen, Medien, Lobbyismus usw. - vertreten wird ...
Ein nachvollziehbareres Beispiel ist die Diskussion um Tempolimits. Das wird ja von den Gegner*innen auch als Verbot eingestuft und entsprechend polemisiert. Tatsächlich gibt es eine gesellschaftliche Mehrheit für Tempolimits. Eingeführt wurden sie bisher trotzdem nicht. Merke: Mehrheiten an sich spiegeln sich nicht unbedingt in der Politik wider  ...


----------



## pseudonymx (23. September 2020)

Kein Zweitwohnsitz, keine reisen. keine klimaschädlichen hobbys (außer den PC) Möbel werden kaum neue angeschafft ebenso wie kleidung (arbeitskleidung ausgenommen) Auto hab ich 1 mit dem ich maximal 3000km fahre im jahr... bei mir kloppt die nahrung ziemlich rein. auch wenn ich da sher großzügig war... esse weniger fleisch im regelfall als angegeben ebenso tierische produkte. Was wohnen angeht ist der rechner ziemlich "hart" da hat man ja meißt kaum ne wahl.... können eben keine wohnungen leerstehen nur weil der vermieter net Dämmt...
naja

2,2 erden

3.75 gha

hmmm

das n aquarium weniger schlimm ist als n hund is scho hart... aber gutes teures hundefutter enthält halt nunmal trotzdem eigentlich immer Fleisch 

schlimm ist nur wenn man alles so hinschiebt das es am Minimum ist kommt man trotzdem auf 1.23 erden.... die indutrialisierung der menschheit war das ende der Erde.....

Hoffentlich bekommen wa iwan ma die biege.... bevor die erde zum gegenschlag ausholt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit meinem Post oben auch keine Eltern verurteilen, nur die Diskrepanz in Bezug auf "gute Zukunft" zwischen Denken und handeln aufzeigen. Die schützende Haltung gegenüber den eigenen Kindern ist absolut verständlich und niemand SOLL seine Kinder vermeidbaren Gefahren aussetzen. Ungünstig ist eben, dass aus diesen "Helikopter- Reaktionen" eine Welt resultiert, die noch weniger Lebenswert sein wird als heute.



In meinen Augen ist es in beiden Richtungen keine schützende, sondern eine von Egoismus, Gier und Neid geprägte Haltung, die im Falle der Kinder halt minimal zugunsten der nächsten Angehörigen erweitert wird, aber immer nie irgendwem anders etwas zugesteht und deswegen radikal alle Maßnahmen ausschließt (sowohl bei der Veränderungen des eigenen Verhaltens als auch von staatlicher Seite gegenüber der Mehrheit), die allen zu gute kämen. Fakt ist: Absolut niemand muss in Deutschland sein Kind mit mehr als einem Kleinstwagen zur Schule bringen, so gut sind unsere Straßen dann doch, und dank unserem Stand der Verstädterung sowie der Verbreitung von Schulbussen und der Existenz von Dingen wie "Fahrrädern" dürften deutlich weniger als 20% der Kinder überhaupt Hilfe der Eltern bedürfen, um die nächstlegene Schule zu erreichen. (bei den nicht weiterführenden Schulen <<10%, aber bei Gymasien kommen auf dem Land natürlich schnell eine Reihe von Leuten mit längerer Anreise zum Einsatz)
Aber man hat ja Angst, dass der kleine Gottessohn/-tochter in seinem Leben auch nur die kleinste Belastung geschieht, was absolut unverdient wäre, denn (im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Kindern) ist er ja perfekt! Genauso wie man selbst auch perfekt war (dieser Trend ist ja nun schon >>20 Jahre alt  ), da haben einem die eigenen Eltern ja schon früher auch schon jeden Wunsch von den Lippen abgelesen (zumindest bis zur Pubertät). Umgekehrt aber gibt es aber ganz viele Leute in Deutschland, die haben so etwas allgemeinnütziges wie gut ausgebauten ÖPNV einfach nicht verdient, deswegen hat man noch nie ein Partei gewählt, die dafür wäre. Oder eine Partei, die sich gar für sozial benachteiligte einsetzen würden. Das Dreckspack soll doch arbeiten gehen, dann hätte es auch ein dreifaches Medianeinkommen! Aber ne, die asozialen sind stattdessen alle Kriminell geworden, da kann man sein Kind unmöglich außerhalb des eigenen Grundstückes (gott sei dank, dass jeder anständige Mensch ein Deutschland ein großes Grundstück hat!) unmöglich allein lassen. Deswegen müssen selbst in Innenstädten Kinder mit dem Q5 zur Schule gefahren werden, es wäre einfach viel zu gefährlich, sie alleine gehen zu lassen. Allein der Verkehr! Überall diese gemeingefährlichen in ihren Autos! Ne, da fährt man besser SUV, auch wenn es etwas beschwerlich sind, weil immer noch nicht alle Rad- und Fußwege abgerissen wurden, um die Spuren angemessen breit zu gestalten und weil immer die ganze störenden Eltern von irgendwelchen Blagen die Straße die vor der Schule zuparken!

(Manchmal bin ich froh, kein Satiriker zu sein. Es muss wehtun, wenn der eigene Job durch die Realität überflüssig wird.)



Eckism schrieb:


> Da biste ja auch ewig unterwegs. Ich hasse fliegen wirklich, jedesmal hab ich fast die Hose voll. Aber wenn ich mit dem Auto nach China fahren würde, wäre ich rund 3 Wochen unterwegs. Ich sehe das zwar als sehr gute Alternative für mich, aber meine Auftraggeber würden das eben nicht bezahlen.



Allein mit dem Auto zu fahren ist nie die ressourcenschonendere Lösung, es sei denn man kann dadurch massiv abkürzen oder ist auf einer Route/zu einem Ziel unterwegs, auf der man allein ist. Aber im Resourcenverbrauch ist ein durchschnittlich besetztes Flugzeug sparsamer als praktisch jedes Auto, insbesondere jedes Auto dass die Strecken in Zentralasien aushält. Flugreisen schlagen nicht wegen akut fehlender Effizienz, sondern wegen ihrer meist großen Entfernung ins CO2-Budget. Aber pro 100 km dürften auf der Langstrecke, wo der Steigflug nicht mehr ins Gewicht fällt, um die 4 l machbar sein und da das Flugzeug im Gegensatz zum Auto Luftlinie fliegt, spart es noch weiter ein. Man müsste also schon einen Schnitt von unter 3,5 l (Diesel) schaffen, um effizienter zu sein. Das ist auf Autobahnen auch mit einigen Fahrzeugen möglich, aber nicht auf Schotterpisten die sich bei dem Ziel kaum vermeiden lassen und auf die man zumindest für Ausweich-/Notfälle vorbereitet sein muss.

Nach China kannst du aber auch einfach mit der Bahn fahren. Ich glaube <eine Woche ist realisierbar, wenn man nicht an einen bestimmten Zeitpunkt gebunden ist, technisch müsste es in drei Tagen machbar sein, wenn es denn eine Nachfrage nach koordinierten direkt oder überhaupt nur auf ganzer Strecke nach Hochgeschwindigkeitszügen gäbe. Gibt es aber halt nicht, weil fliegen und Kerosin verbrennen eine so bequeme und lächerlich billige Alternative sind.



> Für nen Metting würde ich mich auch nicht stundenlang in so nen Ding setzen. Ich gehe immer davon aus, das man auf einer Firmenreise auch tatsächlich irgendwas sinnvolles arbeitet.



Meiner Meinung nach gibt es viel zu wenige Jobs, in denen der Arbeitsort einer einzelnen Person binnen weniger Tage einen großen Unterschied für das Endergebnis machen kann. Entweder die Tätigkeit ist digital und könnte Remote realisiert werden oder aber sie braucht sowieso viele Wochen und der Reisende ist entweder mehrere Monate vor Ort oder macht nichts weiter als Präsenz zum Abschluss zu zeigen. Aber mit solchen Szenarien kann man nicht die enorme Menge von meist nur 1-3 Tage dauernden Business-Trips erklären, die unseren Planeten verpesten. Auch mir sind Business-Flugreisen bislang ausschließlich für geschäftliche Meetings begegnet, bei denen persönlicher Kontakt als wichtig erachtet wurde, die aber oft nur einen halben Tag (innerhalb Europas) oder maximal 2-3 Tage (interkontinental) in Anspruch nahmen. Bis auf den ausleitenden Alkoholkonsum hätte man das in der Regel auch mit einer guten Videokonferenz klären können, auch wenn ich zugebe, dass das je nach Zahl der Teilnehmer zum Teil sogar mehr Zeit in Anspruch genommen hätte.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Aussichtsreich, zumal in Bezug auf die *speziesistischen* und kapitalistischen Verhältnisse, ist das sicher nicht sehr. Mein Kommentar war eine Entgegnung auf die Veränderbarkeit des rechtlichen Rahmens, nicht inwieweit das realistisch zeitnah umsetzbar wäre.



Ein Verbot von wichtigen Grundnahrungsmitteln wirst du auch mit noch so viel Zeit nicht umgesetz bekommen. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann brauchbare Ersatzstoffe, aber aktuell bleiben noch eine ganze Menge Fälle, in denen von einer veganen Diät abgeraten wird, weil sie nur bei extrem sorgfältiger Umsetzung gesund wäre, wozu aber die meisten Menschen weder die Muße noch das Wissen haben. Zudem sollte man nicht die Konsequenzen für Mensch und Umwelt (!) unterschätzen, wenn ganze Kulturregionen plötzlich ihre jahrhunderalte Einnahmequelle verlieren, in enormen Maße hier nicht heimische und ggf. nur schlecht anbaubare Pflanzen nachgefragt werden und eine enorm gesteigerte Menge Kunstdünger (oder alternativ eine Sammelsystem für menschlichen Kot) benötigt werden. Du kannst die Tierhaltung sicherlich sehr leicht über die Streichung von Subventionen und die Einführung von Tierschutzsstandards auf einen Bruchteil reduzieren, aber eine totale Abschaffung ist ein sehr radikales Ziel.



> Mensch kann auch aus tierethisch (Interesse der Tiere nach Leben und Fähigkeit u.a. Schmerzen zu empfinden) begründet u.a. das sogenannte Tierschutzgesetz so abändern, dass Nahrungsmittelerzeugung nicht Tierinteressen ignorieren darf



Wenn du allgemein die hochrangige Berücksichtigung tierischer Interesse verankern würdest, wären davon auch Pflanzenschädlinge betroffen und deine vegane Ernährung durch rückgehende Ernten gefährdet. Selbst wenn kein einziges Tier mehr geschlachtet oder wegen seiner Drüsensektrete und/oder Geschlechtszellen gehalten wird, leider weiterhin Tiere unter der Produktion von Nahrung in ausreichendem Maße für unsere dichte Bevölkerung. Und darüber hinaus würde ein Nutzungsverbot von Tieren auch Haustiere, Blinden- und Polizeihunde, Reit- und Zugpferde, etc. erfassen. Alles Ausbeutung gegen Tierinteressen zugunsten von Menschen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Hohe Bepreisung würde die Ungleichheit verschärfen



Nein. Ungleiche Löhne verschärfen die Ungleichheit. Aber solange du nicht alles so billig machst, dass diejenigen, die von der Arbeit anderer profitieren wortwörtlich ihr Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen müssen, weil sie nicht mehr wissen, wohin damit, werden diese immer die Möglichkeit haben, sich davon etwas zu kaufen, was anderen verwehrt bleibt. Die Frage ist nur, ob dieser nicht-für-jedermann-Luxus aus z.B. Musikunterricht, chemikalienfreier Kleidung, einem entspannten Leben weil man für schwierige Dinge entsprechenden Experten überlässt, guter medizinischer Behandlung und gesundem Essen bestehen sollte oder aus der Möglichkeit, jeden Tag 200 km Auto zu fahren. Bislang wird in Deutschland letzteres als jedermanns Gut behandelt, die ersten fünf Dinge sind dagegen zumindest teilweise Luxus.


----------



## Poulton (23. September 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> Möbel werden kaum neue angeschafft


Was ich mich gerade Frage: Wie oft schaffen manche eigentlich neue Möbel an bzw. von welch unterirdischer Qualität sind die? Ich hab hier einige stehen die aus der Drehe 1910 bis 1930 stammen und die sind noch wunderbar in Schuss.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade Frage: Wie oft schaffen manche eigentlich neue Möbel an bzw. von welch unterirdischer Qualität sind die? Ich hab hier einige stehen die aus der Drehe 1910 bis 1930 stammen und die sind noch wunderbar in Schuss.



Wir haben uns ein neues Sofa gekauft, weil das alte dann doch etwas durch war.
Ansonsten sind Schränke, Betten, Küche und der Rest unverändert.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (23. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > Aussichtsreich, zumal in Bezug auf die speziesistischen und kapitalistischen Verhältnisse, ist das sicher nicht sehr. Mein Kommentar war eine Entgegnung auf die Veränderbarkeit des rechtlichen Rahmens, nicht inwieweit das realistisch zeitnah umsetzbar wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein Verbot von wichtigen Grundnahrungsmitteln wirst du auch mit noch so viel Zeit nicht umgesetz bekommen. Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann brauchbare Ersatzstoffe, aber aktuell bleiben noch eine ganze Menge Fälle, in denen von einer veganen Diät abgeraten wird, weil sie nur bei extrem sorgfältiger Umsetzung gesund wäre, wozu aber die meisten Menschen weder die Muße noch das Wissen haben. Zudem sollte man nicht die Konsequenzen für Mensch und Umwelt (!) unterschätzen, wenn ganze Kulturregionen plötzlich ihre jahrhunderalte Einnahmequelle verlieren, in enormen Maße hier nicht heimische und ggf. nur schlecht anbaubare Pflanzen nachgefragt werden und eine enorm gesteigerte Menge Kunstdünger (oder alternativ eine Sammelsystem für menschlichen Kot) benötigt werden. Du kannst die Tierhaltung sicherlich sehr leicht über die Streichung von Subventionen und die Einführung von Tierschutzsstandards auf einen Bruchteil reduzieren, aber eine totale Abschaffung ist ein sehr radikales Ziel.



Hat Dich vegan getriggert? Ich erinnere mich da an eine längere Diskussion u.a. mit Dir.  Da haben wir eine unterschiedliche Meinung, wie auch Quellen dazu. Im Gegensatz zu Dir halte ich vegane Ernährung einschließlich Vitamin B12-Supplementierung für gesund. Mir ist klar, dass eine Abschaffung ein sehr radikales (im Sinne zur Wurzel des Problemes führend) Ziel ist, utopische Züge hat und wenn dann eine langfristige Entwicklung wäre. Ein wichtiger Punkt ist generell die Aufklärung  über gesunde Ernährung. Die meisten Menschen, die sich fehlernähren, dürften sich omnivor ernähren - was u.a. Einkommen, Bildung und Ernährungsindustrie geschuldet ist. Insofern wäre es von Vorteil an all jene Faktoren  zu arbeiten, so dass die Lebensqualität aller sich erhöht.

Plötzliche Veränderungen würde es wohl aufgrund der speziesistischen Verhältnisse nicht geben. Das ist ein langsamer Prozess. Auch wenn aktuell immer mehr Menschen vegan leben, so reduzieren zwar die meisten ihren Tierproduktkonsum, fahren aber ihn nicht auf Null zurück. Dass sich ein großer gesellschaftlicher Teil gegen Tierausbeutung wendete, dürfte eine Weile dauern . Wie jene eine Abschaffung gestalteten, obläge ja jenen. Insofern ist das von dir umrissene Szenario, eine plötzliche Abschaffung,  eben nur  hypothetisch. Eine Diskussion finde ich recht sinnlos. Bezüglich Veganismus malst Du da offenbar gerne mit düsteren Farben.   Und sicher, die von Dir letzten eingeworfenen Reformideen (Tier"schutz"standards, Abschaffung von Subventionen für Tierproduktion), werden ja bereits jetzt diskutiert, wenn auch mehrheitlich nicht in der Radikalität, wie Du sie formulierst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > Mensch kann auch aus tierethisch (Interesse der Tiere nach Leben und Fähigkeit u.a. Schmerzen zu empfinden) begründet u.a. das sogenannte Tierschutzgesetz so abändern, dass Nahrungsmittelerzeugung nicht Tierinteressen ignorieren darf
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du allgemein die hochrangige Berücksichtigung tierischer Interesse verankern würdest, wären davon auch Pflanzenschädlinge betroffen und deine vegane Ernährung durch rückgehende Ernten gefährdet. Selbst wenn kein einziges Tier mehr geschlachtet oder wegen seiner Drüsensektrete und/oder Geschlechtszellen gehalten wird, leider weiterhin Tiere unter der Produktion von Nahrung in ausreichendem Maße für unsere dichte Bevölkerung. Und darüber hinaus würde ein Nutzungsverbot von Tieren auch Haustiere, Blinden- und Polizeihunde, Reit- und Zugpferde, etc. erfassen. Alles Ausbeutung gegen Tierinteressen zugunsten von Menschen.



Es geht bei Veganismus um Leidvermeidung. Eine starke Berücksichtigung von Interessen der Tiere beinhaltete zum einen meiner Ansicht nach nicht die Aufgabe des menschlichen Interessens nach Leben - wie bspw. "Pflanzenschädlinge" die angebauten Nahrungsmittel verzehren zu lassen.  Eine Aufgabe wird so meiner Wahrnehmung nach auch kaum von jemensch vertreten. Zum anderen gibt es ja Möglichkeiten in der Anbauweise, um eine bedrohliche Vermehrung von "Pflanzenschädlingen" im Vorhinein zu vermeiden. Und ja, eine starke Berücksichtigung der Interessen von Tieren zöge eine generelle ethische Diskussion nach sich, inwieweit Tiere gehalten werden dürften. Ob sich eine Mehrheit für eine komplette Abschaffung finden würde, ist ja hypothetisch. Da gibt es eine Bandbreite an unterschiedlichen Ansätzen und ethischen Begründungen. Eine komplette Abschaffung wäre aktuell so mein Eindruck allerdings auch unter Veganer*innen durchaus eine kontroverse Position.

EDIT:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein. Ungleiche Löhne verschärfen die Ungleichheit. Aber solange du nicht alles so billig machst, dass diejenigen, die von der Arbeit anderer profitieren wortwörtlich ihr Geld zum Fenster rausschmeißen müssen, weil sie nicht mehr wissen, wohin damit, werden diese immer die Möglichkeit haben, sich davon etwas zu kaufen, was anderen verwehrt bleibt. Die Frage ist nur, ob dieser nicht-für-jedermann-Luxus aus z.B. Musikunterricht, chemikalienfreier Kleidung, einem entspannten Leben weil man für schwierige Dinge entsprechenden Experten überlässt, guter medizinischer Behandlung und gesundem Essen bestehen sollte oder aus der Möglichkeit, jeden Tag 200 km Auto zu fahren. Bislang wird in Deutschland letzteres als jedermanns Gut behandelt, die ersten fünf Dinge sind dagegen zumindest teilweise Luxus.


Die Preise sind durchaus ein Faktor.  Was ich dabei im Sinn habe: Wenn der Preis - bei jetzigen Einkommensverhältnissen und Mobilität - für Autos, für Benzin massiv angehoben werden würde, könnten wenige Reiche noch Autos kaufen und nutzen, Arme hingegen nicht mehr. Viele wären dann von der Möglichkeit der Autonutzung ausgeschlossen und damit in weiteren an Mobilität geknüpften Möglichkeiten (Arbeit, Kultur) erheblich eingeschränkt. Die Ungleichheit an gesellschaftlicher Teilhabe würde entsprechend zunehmen.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (23. September 2020)

doppelpost. sorry.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Die Preise sind durchaus ein Faktor. Was ich dabei im Sinn habe: Wenn der Preis - bei jetzigen Einkommensverhältnissen und Mobilität - für Autos, für Benzin massiv angehoben werden würde, könnten wenige Reiche noch Autos kaufen und nutzen, Arme hingegen nicht mehr. Viele wären dann von der Möglichkeit der Autonutzung ausgeschlossen und damit in weiteren an Mobilität geknüpften Möglichkeiten (Arbeit, Kultur) erheblich eingeschränkt. Die Ungleichheit an gesellschaftlicher Teilhabe würde entsprechend zunehmen.



Vielleicht wäre es wesentlich besser nicht immer utopische Verbots Szenarien zu diskutieren und anzustossen, sondern Szenarien die halbwegs eine realistische Chance auf Verwirklichung haben, sonst hat das ganze ziemlich viel von autokratischer oder diktatorischer Utopievorstellung.

Weder wird es auf absehbare Zeit ein "Automobil Verbot" noch ein Fleischkonsum Verbot geben, aus juristischen und demokratischen Gründen (keine Mehrheit). Wer denkt das er eine Gesellschaft die sich jetzt seit 80 Jahren über Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung des Individiums definiert, einfach so *definierte *Freiheiten nehmen kann*, *weil man ein anderes Gesellschaftsmodell in Zusammenhang mit Umweltschutz hat/umsetzen möchte, wird ein sehr böses erwachen erleben.

Man kann Fleischkonsum durch Standards und CO2 Abgaben verteuern, im vertretbaren Maße, genauso wie fossile Mobilität, aber schon bei letzterer muss man Alternativen anbieten, und das wird nicht ausschließlich der ÖVPN sein.
Ich halte den Versuch einer Abschaffung von Individualmobilität mit der jetzigen Gesellschaft für brandgefährlich, weil sie demokratisch auf gar keinen Fall funktionieren wird, nicht mal ansatzweise. Das würde nur eine Beschleunigung dessen hervorrufen, was wir seit 2015 mit der Flüchtlingskrise und dem erstarken der AfD erleben.

Falls das noch nicht überall angekommen ist, Demokratie bedeutet immer Kompromisse, das ist Systemimanent, wer das ändern will oder sich in freiheitlich einschränkenden Verbotsszenarien ergeht ohne *wirkliche* Alternativen (warum auch immer und der ÖPVN ist z.B. keine Alternative zu Individualverkehr), wird dazu beitragen die Demokratie und unseren jetzigen Staat zu zerstören.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade Frage: Wie oft schaffen manche eigentlich neue Möbel an bzw. von welch unterirdischer Qualität sind die? Ich hab hier einige stehen die aus der Drehe 1910 bis 1930 stammen und die sind noch wunderbar in Schuss.



Die meisten Möbel von 1910 sind heute auch nicht mehr brauchbar/existenz, was solange genutzt und erhalten wurde hatte meist Qualität weiter über dem damals üblichen. Ökologischer sind sie deswegen aber nicht automatisch: Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dürfte es sich um sehr solide Massivholzwerke aus hochwertigen Harthölzern handeln, der Formgebung die meiste Zeit ihres Lebens weder optimal zur Raumausnutzung in verschiedenen Wohnungen gepasst noch optimalen Nutzwert für die jeweilige Lebenssituation geboten haben dürften. Das heißt da wurde mindestens die 3-4 fache Waldmenge wie für moderne Pressspanwerke verbaut und dann Jahrzehnte lang einige 5-30% mehr Wohnfläche als eigentlich nötig beansprucht, die ja auch Grundfläche, Baumaterialien und vor allem Heizenergie verbraucht. Die meisten Leute, die ich kenne, tauschen ihre Möbel im Rahmen von Umzügen, da der Zustand spätestens nach dem zweiten oder dritten Umzug in der Regel sehr zu wünschen übriglässt, aber oft schon nach dem ersten Probleme mit der Raumnutzung in einem neuen Grundriss auftauchen. Auch sich verändernde Lebensgewohnheiten können ein Möbel nach schon nach 5-10 Jahren auf die Abschussliste setzen - Kinder da, Kinder älter, Kinder weg, Fernsehr hat plötzlich 50 cm weniger Tiefe, der Schreibtisch muss dafür 50 cm breitere Monitore aufnehmen, Kühlschränke in weniger als 2 m Höhe gibt es kaum noch, Geschirrspüler ist Pflicht etc.. Bei sorgfältigem Umgang (= "Kinder da"-Teil besser gleich überspringen) können gute Möbel auch heute 30-40-50 Jahre halten, obwohl die Herstellung um Welten simpler als vor 100 Jahren der Fall ist, und selbst ein simples IKEA- oder Discounter-Teil kann nach 20 Jahren noch fast wie am ersten Tag aussehen, solange man die Bodenlast nicht überschreitet. Aber es kommt eben selten vor, dass ein und dasselbe Möbel solange in zu den Anforderungen der Nutzer passt. (Vom Geschmack mal ganz zu schweigen. 70er Jahre Resopal-Schrankwände nicht jedermanns Sache)




EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Hat Dich vegan getriggert? Ich erinnere mich da an eine längere Diskussion u.a. mit Dir.



Nö, "Verbot" hat mich getriggert. Darüber, ob vegane Ernährung für die Mehrheit ein plausibler Weg ist, haben wir uns schon mal ausgetauscht und darüber kann man sicherlich ewig philosophieren. Insbesondere wenn man bei der Quellenwahl ... unterschiedliche Anforderungen stellt.
Aber in dem Moment, wo du Tierhaltung pauschal verbieten willst, musst du sicherstellen, dass absolut wirklich jeder sich überall mit Leichtigkeit auf anderem Wege Gesund ernähren kann. Egal welche Allegerien er hat, egal welches Alter, egal welchen Tätigkeiten er nachgeht. "90% vegan" war schon ein anderes Kaliber als die "9% vegan", die wir heute haben, aber 99% und 99,9% sind noch einmal Größenordnung problemreicher und du forderst hier nicht 99,99 oder 99,99999%, sondern 100%.



> Ein wichtiger Punkt ist generell die Aufklärung  über gesunde Ernährung. Die meisten Menschen, die sich fehlernähren, dürften sich omnivor ernähren - was u.a. Einkommen, Bildung und Ernährungsindustrie geschuldet ist.



Das die Mehrheit sich omnivor ernährt dürfte vor allem an Tradition und an der Definition ernähren. Man startet mit der Ernährung, die man im Elternhaus gelernt hat (bislang praktisch immer omnivor) und entwickelt sie nur langsam und Schritt für Schritt weiter. Da man selbst dann noch als "omnivor" in der Statistik steht, wenn man 99% dieser gelernten Ernährungsweise auf vegan umgestellt hat, bleibt nur ein ziemlich kleiner Hardcore-Teil, der sich ein anderes Label anhängen darf. Und daraus, dass sich die überwältigende Mehrheit Omnivor ernährt und darunter insbesondere alle, die nie aktiv an ihrer Ernährung gearbeitet haben, ergibt sich natürlich automatisch, dass die Mehrheit der sich fehlernährenden auch omnivor unterwegs ist. Ich würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn unter denjenigen, die sich intensiver mit ihrer Ernährung auseinandersetzen der Anteil der sich trotzdem fehlernährenden unter Veganern und Omnivoren jeweils ähnlich groß ist. Da gibt es genauso viele, die irgendwelchen Grillgöttern nachbeten, wie sich mit "ich ernähre mich gesund. Ich lasse einfach Fleisch und Milchprodukte weg!" in den Nesseln landen (oder umgekehrt). Dummheit ist halt gleichmäßig verteilt, die Mehrheitsverteilung ergibt sich aus der Tradition. Hätten wir eine primär vegane Gesellschaft, könnte man wahrscheinlich die Aussage treffen, dass sich teilweise carnivor ernährende Leute im Schnitt gesünder leben - einfach weil die in diesem Spiegelbildszenario diejenigen wären, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben und es ist ja nicht so, als müsse Fleisch in richtiger Qualität und Menge ungesund sein.



> Plötzliche Veränderungen würde es wohl aufgrund der speziesistischen Verhältnisse nicht geben. Das ist ein langsamer Prozess.



Ein Verbot ist eine ja/nein-Entscheidung, deine Forderung schließt einen fließenden Übergang somit aus.



> Und sicher, die von Dir letzten eingeworfenen Reformideen (Tier"schutz"standards, Abschaffung von Subventionen für Tierproduktion), werden ja bereits jetzt diskutiert, wenn auch mehrheitlich nicht in der Radikalität, wie Du sie formulierst.



Diskutiert werden die seit 50 Jahren, mit bekannter nicht-Wirkung, weswegen ich etwas radikale Formulierungen ansetze. 
Die sind aber, im Gegensatz zu deinen Verbotsvorstellungen, juristisch und ernährungsphysiologisch praktikabel und im weiteren Sinne auch sozioökonomisch, da sie gleichzeitig weniger Tierhaltung, höhere Kosten für Tierhaltung, höhere Preise für Tierprodukte und weniger Konsum für Tierprodukte bedeuten. Also unterm Strich die gleichen Geldflüsse zwischen den gleichen Leuten wie heute, nur mit weniger Elend an einem und weniger tierischer Masse am anderen Ende. Aber weniger tierische Masse können wir uns, ausgehend vom derzeitigen Niveau an absolut jedem Punkt leisten. Im Schnitt eine Halbierung bis Maximalempfehlung bedeutet, wenn man die Vegetarier und bereits unter der Empfehlung liegenden rausrechnet, locker das Potenzial einer Viertelung und dann ist man erst an dem Punkt, an dem wir das ohnehin gesundheitlich angeratene Umgesetzt haben. Bei Fleisch wären insgesamt vermutlicht sogar 90% weniger möglich (Milchprodukte zumindest anfangs weniger, das Käse bei herzhaften Gerichten zu oft die vegetarische Alternative zu Fleisch ist). Aber das ist immer noch meilenweit von einer Null-Reduzierung entfernt.



> Es geht bei Veganismus um Leidvermeidung. Eine starke Berücksichtigung von Interessen der Tiere beinhaltete zum einen meiner Ansicht nach nicht die Aufgabe des menschlichen Interessens nach Leben - wie bspw. "Pflanzenschädlinge" die angebauten Nahrungsmittel verzehren zu lassen.  Eine Aufgabe wird so meiner Wahrnehmung nach auch kaum von jemensch vertreten.



So ein Gebot wäre aber die juristische Folge, wenn man wie von dir gefordert eine derart starke Berücksichtigung von Tierinteressen verankert, dass die Haltung von Tieren unmöglich wird. Wenn ich eine Kuh nicht einmal mehr auf eine wunderschöne Alm stellen darf (mit beheiztem Stall als Rückzugsmöglichkeit und täglicher Nackenmassage versteht sich), um ihr die Hälfte der produzierten Milch abzunehmen (die andere geht natürlich an das bei der Mutter verbleibende Kälbchen), weil die tägliche Berührung des Euters bereits ein zu schwerer Eingriff in die Interessen des Tieres wäre, dann ist es wohl absolut inakzetabel, ganze Insektenordnungen mit Bt zu vergiften, wie das heutige Biolandwirte machen, nur damit einem keine Kartoffelkäfer die Ernte wegfressen.



> Die Preise sind durchaus ein Faktor.  Was ich dabei im Sinn habe: Wenn der Preis - bei jetzigen Einkommensverhältnissen und Mobilität - für Autos, für Benzin massiv angehoben werden würde, könnten wenige Reiche noch Autos kaufen und nutzen, Arme hingegen nicht mehr. Viele wären dann von der Möglichkeit der Autonutzung ausgeschlossen und damit in weiteren an Mobilität geknüpften Möglichkeiten (Arbeit, Kultur) erheblich eingeschränkt. Die Ungleichheit an gesellschaftlicher Teilhabe würde entsprechend zunehmen.



Man kann nicht die Mehrheit von einer gesellschaftlichen Teilhabe abtrennen  . Die ärmere Hälfte der Bevölkerung wäre dann von intensiver, regelmäßiger Autonutzung genauso ausgeschlossen, wie sie es heute von Malediven-Urlauen ist. Aber man kann mit den zusätzlichen Einnahmen einen vernünftigen, kostenlosen ÖPNV finanzieren, was die gesellschaftliche Ungerechtigkeit bezüglich der allgemein reduzierten Mobilität reduzieren würde. Oder man könnte im Gegenzug andere, ökosozial wünschenswerte Prozesse verbiligen. Z.B. Zuzahlungen bei Zahnbehandlungen abschaffen, FREIbäder für Kinder oder einfach die Lohnenebenkosten auf Arbeitnehmerseite so senken, dass die Ergebnisse diverser einfacher Tätigkeiten (z.B. auch Wohnungen) allgemein erschwinglicher werden. Dann würde jemand, der sich ökologisch schonend verhält, sogar besser dastehen, als vorher. Aktuell belohnt die Preis-/Abgabengestaltung aber vor allem Umweltbelastung und Zerstörung und ganz offensichtlich folgen die Menschen dieser Lenkungsvorgabe.


----------



## asarualim (23. September 2020)

https://www.merckgroup.com/de/microplasticme/user-region
das war auch ein guter test zum ökologischem fußabdruck


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (23. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, "Verbot" hat mich getriggert. Darüber, ob vegane Ernährung für die Mehrheit ein plausibler Weg ist, haben wir uns schon mal ausgetauscht und darüber kann man sicherlich ewig philosophieren. Insbesondere wenn man bei der Quellenwahl ... unterschiedliche Anforderungen stellt.
> Aber in dem Moment, wo du Tierhaltung pauschal verbieten willst, musst du sicherstellen, dass absolut wirklich jeder sich überall mit Leichtigkeit auf anderem Wege Gesund ernähren kann. Egal welche Allegerien er hat, egal welches Alter, egal welchen Tätigkeiten er nachgeht. "90% vegan" war schon ein anderes Kaliber als die "9% vegan", die wir heute haben, aber 99% und 99,9% sind noch einmal Größenordnung problemreicher und du forderst hier nicht 99,99 oder 99,99999%, sondern 100%.



Ich muss da gar nichts. Ernährungsweisen sind zu einem großen Teil ein gesellschaftliches Produkt und Ergebnis der Verhältnisse. Das ist ein komplexes Feld. Zumal ich andererseits sogar schrieb, dass verschiedene Bedingungen abgeändert werden müssten, da diese allgemein Menschen zugute kämen, nicht nur Menschen, die sich vegan ernähren wollten. Auch jetzt haben Menschen Allergien, sind unterschiedlich alt usw.. Es fragt sich allerdings, inwieweit Vorbehalte und Motivation da sind, um sich mit dem Thema Veganismus weiter auseinanderzusetzen oder eben nicht. 
An sich geht es hier auch nicht um Gesundheit in diesem Kontext. Ich brachte dies in dieser Diskussion ein, da vegane Ernährung einen geringeren ökologischen Fußabdruck, wesentlich weniger CO2-äquvialente-Emissionen bedeutet. Wenn sich also mehr Menschen als jetzt vegan ernährten, dann hat das für das Klima ... verschtehscht?



> ... einfach weil die in diesem Spiegelbildszenario diejenigen wären, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben und es ist ja nicht so, als müsse Fleisch in richtiger Qualität und Menge ungesund sein.



Dann nähmst Du also wiederum spiegelverkehrt auf dieses Szenario bezogen an, dass Veganer*innen in jetziger gesellschaftlicher Situation sich also vegan gesünder ernährten?

Auch wenn ich tierethisch gesehen für eine Abschaffung der Tierausbeutung bin, fände ich grundsätzlich Reduzierung der Tierproduktion begrüßenswert. Um zum Thema "Ökologischer Fußabdruck" zurückzukommen, müsste geschaut werden, welche Lebensweise und welche Facetten davon tatsächlich tragbar wäre. Und klar, wird das nicht der 60 Kilo-Fleischverbrauchsdurchschnitt der Deutschen sein. Wenn mensch sich die CO2-äquivalenten Werte anschaut, die mit Tierprodukten einhergehen, der wird feststellen, dass anhand veganer Ernährung wesentlich weniger Emissionen bedingt. Wobei ich damit nicht eine "Diät" aus Flugobst, Avocados und Cashewkernen im Sinne habe. 



> Ein Verbot ist eine ja/nein-Entscheidung, deine Forderung schließt einen fließenden Übergang somit aus.


... eine Entscheidung nach einem langen gesellschaftlichen Prozess. Aber ja, es kann sich entlang Deiner Vorstellung entwickeln, muss es aber nicht.  Umso weniger wohl, wenn sich mensch davor Gedanken macht und das geplant angeht. Veganer*innen bemühen sich bereits jetzt bspw. um Tiere, die für die Tierundustrie nicht mehr verwertbar erscheinen. Siehe *Lebenshöfe*.



> Diskutiert werden die seit 50 Jahren, mit bekannter nicht-Wirkung, weswegen ich etwas radikale Formulierungen ansetze.
> Die sind aber, im Gegensatz zu deinen Verbotsvorstellungen, juristisch und ernährungsphysiologisch praktikabel und im weiteren Sinne auch sozioökonomisch, da sie gleichzeitig weniger Tierhaltung, höhere Kosten für Tierhaltung, höhere Preise für Tierprodukte und weniger Konsum für Tierprodukte bedeuten.


Naja, vorherrschender Speziesismus ist eben fest verankert. Zuletzt allerdings wird dieser immer mehr kritisiert und die Tierindustrie sieht sich teils genötigt, sich für ihre Gräuel rechtfertigen zu müssen bzw. Verbesserungen bei den Haltungsbedingungen zu geloben. Ein gewisser Veränderungsdruck ist also da.
Ich denke schon, dass da auch radikale Reformen theoretisch juristisch umsetzbar sind. Allerdings gibt es neben den bereits erwähnten "Traditionen" auch Kapitalinteressen. Eine Überwindung des Status Quo zeigt sich wie auch beim sogenannten Kohleausstieg als zäher Prozess.  Eigentlich bin ich an dieser Stelle überrascht, was Du da schreibst. Bist Du dann bspw. für die Streichung jeglicher Subventionen für die Tierproduktion?



> ... (mit beheiztem Stall als Rückzugsmöglichkeit und täglicher Nackenmassage versteht sich) ...


 Du hast das "In-den-Tod-streicheln" vergessen. Liest sich wie eine ethisch  saubere Geschichte.  In dieser "Tierhaltungsidylle" zeigt sich die*der wahre Tierfreund*in darin,Tiere zu töten, von denen die*der zuvor behauptete, dass jene Tiere sogar glücklich wären.  



> ganze Insektenordnungen mit Bt zu vergiften, wie das heutige Biolandwirte machen


Wofür steht "Bt"?



> Man kann nicht die Mehrheit von einer gesellschaftlichen Teilhabe abtrennen  . Die ärmere Hälfte der Bevölkerung wäre dann von intensiver, regelmäßiger Autonutzung genauso ausgeschlossen, wie sie es heute von Malediven-Urlauen ist. Aber man kann mit den zusätzlichen Einnahmen einen vernünftigen, kostenlosen ÖPNV finanzieren, was die gesellschaftliche Ungerechtigkeit bezüglich der allgemein reduzierten Mobilität reduzieren würde. Oder man könnte im Gegenzug andere, ökosozial wünschenswerte Prozesse verbiligen. Z.B. Zuzahlungen bei Zahnbehandlungen abschaffen, FREIbäder für Kinder oder einfach die Lohnenebenkosten auf Arbeitnehmerseite so senken, dass die Ergebnisse diverser einfacher Tätigkeiten (z.B. auch Wohnungen) allgemein erschwinglicher werden. Dann würde jemand, der sich ökologisch schonend verhält, sogar besser dastehen, als vorher. Aktuell belohnt die Preis-/Abgabengestaltung aber vor allem Umweltbelastung und Zerstörung und ganz offensichtlich folgen die Menschen dieser Lenkungsvorgabe.


Okay, das kann (und sollte! ) mensch sicher machen. Solche Maßnahmen sind auf jeden Fall begrüßenswerte Verbesserungen. Es käme ALSO darauf an, NICHT NUR höher zu bepreisen, SONDERN AUCH gleichzeitig bezahlbare Mobilitätsalternativen zu schaffen. Fahrscheinfreien, ausgebauten ÖPNV fände ich zum Beispiel eine gute Sache. Das würde auch ein Stück weit Armut entkriminalisieren. Es würden wie bisher Arme nicht mehr für's "Schwarzfahren" eingebuchtet werden können.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es wesentlich besser nicht immer utopische Verbots Szenarien zu diskutieren und anzustossen, sondern Szenarien die halbwegs eine realistische Chance auf Verwirklichung haben, sonst hat das ganze ziemlich viel von autokratischer oder diktatorischer Utopievorstellung.
> 
> Weder wird es auf absehbare Zeit ein "Automobil Verbot" noch ein Fleischkonsum Verbot geben, aus juristischen und demokratischen Gründen (keine Mehrheit). Wer denkt das er eine Gesellschaft die sich jetzt seit 80 Jahren über Freiheit und Selbstbestimmung des Individiums definiert, einfach so *definierte *Freiheiten nehmen kann*, *weil man ein anderes Gesellschaftsmodell in Zusammenhang mit Umweltschutz hat/umsetzen möchte, wird ein sehr böses erwachen erleben.
> 
> ...


Naja, das eine wäre, was subjektiv angenommen würde, was realistisch verwirklicht werden könnte, das andere wäre, was aus Gründen der Existenzerhaltung und Ökologie notwendig wäre. Hierzu gibt es wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse: von 1,5 Grad "Erwärmung" und einem begrenzten CO2-äquivalenten Emissionen, die noch in den Äther geblasen werden dürften, ist da u.a. die Rede. Wenn mensch also eine Existenzerhaltung anstrebt, sollte mensch dann entsprechende Emissionen vermeiden und das errechnete Budget nicht überschreiten. Ein "Erreichen" von Maßnahmen für eine 2-3 Grad Erhitzung wäre nunmal ein Fehlschlag mit fatalen Konsequenzen.
Es geht ja gerade nicht um ein "Einfach-so-Nehmen" von Freiheiten (Was für Freiheiten eigentlich? Und für wen? Für wen nicht?) sondern um die Erhaltung der Lebensgrundlage, aufgrund dessen wir uns überhaupt Gedanken um Freiheiten machen können. Es geht auch nicht um "Autokratie" und "Diktatur", sondern um das Aufstellen von gemeinsam verbindlichen Regeln für verschiedene Sachen - bspw. bezüglich der Energieversorgung der realpolitische "Kohleausstieg" (der allerdings als unzureichend anzusehen ist. Entsprechend gibt es auch Protest). (Wobei sogar der realpolitische Entscheidungsprozess im Parlamentarismus und die mangelnde Mitbestimmung zu kritisieren wäre.) Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Machtkonzentration in Form von Kapitalkonzentration und die fatale Politik entlang von Kapitalinteressen, die im hiesigen System Vorrang vor Interessen der Mehrheit der Menschen haben. Es geht also um das Gegenteil von Diktatur.
Dann finde ich an Deiner Aussage sehr problematisch, zu suggerieren, dass das Vertreten von Positionen, wie ich sie einbrachte, zerstörerisch wäre. Die Ursachen für die gesellschaftlichen Zerwürfnisse liegen woanders. Die "Flüchtlingskrise" ist auch nicht Schuld am Erstarken der AFD. Das liegt unter anderem am vorherrschenden Rassismus, Nationalismus, an unzureichenden, kleinbürgerlichen Erklärungsversuchen.


----------



## Eckism (24. September 2020)

Vegan ernähren? Da zieh ich notfalls den Katzen in der Nachbarschaft eins über und fress die Viecher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Vegan ernähren? Da zieh ich notfalls den Katzen in der Nachbarschaft eins über und fress die Viecher.



Ich würde eher einen Jagdschein vorschlagen und dann heimisches Wild schießen.

Das wäre auf jeden Fall regional und ohne Antibotika im Futter.


----------



## Eckism (24. September 2020)

Das ist mir alles zu teuer, zu aufwändig und dann kommen eventuell noch die grünen Pfeifen mit nem Partikelfilter/Katalysator am Gewehr.

Auf'n Dorf werden Katzen nicht gefüttert...die Jagen selbst, werden gejagt, ertränkt oder halt überfahren. In der Stadt ist das anders, da wird man blöd angeguckt, wenn das Vieh aus dem 2. Stock fliegt.


----------



## Poulton (24. September 2020)

Kauft euch Pferdefleisch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich würde eher einen Jagdschein vorschlagen und dann heimisches Wild schießen.


Ich bin mal gespannt wie in einem Jahr der Bestand an Wildschweinen und Hausschweinen ist, angesichts der jetzt anrollenden Afrikanischen Schweinepest.


----------



## Eckism (24. September 2020)

Pferde sind Fortbewegungsmittel und keine Nahrung. Man frisst ja auch nicht sein Auto.


----------



## Albatros1 (24. September 2020)

Man wird drastische Regelungen einführen, weil die Menschen unfähig sind selbst zu denken bzw zu reagieren. Nützen wird es ersteinmal wenig. Umweltist ein Marketing-Gag und damit wird Gewinn gemacht.
Es wird eher der Fanatismus zunehmen, die Dummheit, der Glaube an allerlei Unsinn, die Blockwart-Mentalität, das Spießertum......
Es wird viele Trends geben die relativ wirkungslos sind, aber den Unternehmen Umsatz bringen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kauft euch Pferdefleisch.



Probiert, trifft nicht meinen Geschmack. Ich bin aber auch vermehrt dazu übergegangen, weniger Fleisch und dafür mehr Fisch zu essen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie in einem Jahr der Bestand an Wildschweinen und Hausschweinen ist, angesichts der jetzt anrollenden Afrikanischen Schweinepest.



Schauen wir mal. Andere Länder in der EU hatten die in der Vergangenheit schon und es auch überstanden.


----------



## Adi1 (24. September 2020)

Man wird schon mal was dagegen machen,
dann wird es aber viel zu spät sein. 

Nochmal 2 Mrd. neue Menschen bis 2050,
da ist auch die angepeilte Klimaneutralität von der EU und
bis 2060 in China,
völlig belanglos.


----------



## Eckism (24. September 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Probiert, trifft nicht meinen Geschmack. Ich bin aber auch vermehrt dazu übergegangen, weniger Fleisch und dafür mehr Fisch zu essen.


Was ich mich immer wieder frage...wer hat eigentlich festgelegt, das es Fleisch und Fisch gibt? Fisch ist doch auch ein Tier!? Es macht halt keine Töne, aber es ist trotzdem ein Tier.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. September 2020)

Das war die Kirche. "Fisch" darf an Fastentagen gegessen werden, "Fleisch" nicht. Wenn man sich die historischen Varianten anguckt, dann hat diese Trennung nicht einmal etwas mit der biologischen Ordnung oder der Lebensweise zu tun. Ökologisch ist der Fischkonsum übringes das weitaus größere Problem, dass in den nächsten Jahrzehnten zunehmend in massivem Mangel und Mangelernährungen aufgehen dürfte.



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> An sich geht es hier auch nicht um Gesundheit in diesem Kontext. Ich brachte dies in dieser Diskussion ein, da vegane Ernährung einen geringeren ökologischen Fußabdruck, wesentlich weniger CO2-äquvialente-Emissionen bedeutet. Wenn sich also mehr Menschen als jetzt vegan ernährten, dann hat das für das Klima ... verschtehscht?



Wenn du über "mehr Menschen machen X" reden willst, solltest du nicht über "allen Menschen wird X vorgeschrieben" sprechen. Hast du aber. Da solltest du dich nicht wundern, wenn die Diskussion sich darum dreht und nicht um das, was du vielleicht gedacht, aber nicht gesagt hast.



> Dann nähmst Du also wiederum spiegelverkehrt auf dieses Szenario bezogen an, dass Veganer*innen in jetziger gesellschaftlicher Situation sich also vegan gesünder ernährten?



Ich nehme an, dass sich heutige Veganer zu einem größeren Teil aus der Gruppe sich bewusst Ernährender rekrutieren als heutige nicht-Veganer, ja.



> Auch wenn ich tierethisch gesehen für eine Abschaffung der Tierausbeutung bin, fände ich grundsätzlich Reduzierung der Tierproduktion begrüßenswert. Um zum Thema "Ökologischer Fußabdruck" zurückzukommen, müsste geschaut werden, welche Lebensweise und welche Facetten davon tatsächlich tragbar wäre. Und klar, wird das nicht der 60 Kilo-Fleischverbrauchsdurchschnitt der Deutschen sein. Wenn mensch sich die CO2-äquivalenten Werte anschaut, die mit Tierprodukten einhergehen, der wird feststellen, dass anhand veganer Ernährung wesentlich weniger Emissionen bedingt. Wobei ich damit nicht eine "Diät" aus Flugobst, Avocados und Cashewkernen im Sinne habe.



Aber Cashews sind leckerer als Walnuss. 
Bei den CO2-äquivalenten Werten übrigens aufpassen: Oft werden blind Durchschnittswerte aus der landwirtschaftlichen Produktion für menschliche Ernährung blind auf Tierfutter übertragen und dann mit der Futtereffizienz von Tieren verrechnet. Tierfutter hat aber typischerweise eine viel bessere Ökobilanz als Menschenfutter, weil Tiere weitaus weniger wählerisch sind und fast alles fessen, was irgendwo wächst, statt nur die Fruchtkörper von ein paar außgewählten Pflanzen, die mancherorts nur mit Mühe großzuziehen sind. Die Klimabilanz insbesondere von Rindfleisch ist zwar trotzdem miserabel, aber nicht ganz so katastrophal, wie von manch Aktivisten verbreitet. (Irgendwo hier im Forum hatte ich mal die Mengenbilanz von Futter- und Zuckermais verglichen. Iirc brachte Futtermais pro ha die 3-4 fache Kalorienmenge in die carnivore Nahrungskette ein, als Zuckermais für den direkten menschlichen Verzehr in die potentiell vegane. Klar, in Schweinesteak umgerechnet reduziert sich die auf dem Teller landende Menge dann noch um 80-90%, aber wenn es einem nur um die Ökologie geht, dann bleibt allein durch die Verwertung von Grünschnitt, Biomüll, Pflanzenresten und natürlich für Ackerbau ungeeigneten Flächen noch einiges an Potential für Tierhaltung übrig. Man muss sich nicht die Wurst von der Stulle nehmen lassen, wenn man die Umwelt retten will - nur das Steak vom Grill. Wobei ich selbst da gelegentlichen Fleischkonsum als weitaus weniger schädlich und weitaus wohltuender erachte, als manch andere Klimasünde, die sich sehr viele leisten. Schaschlik statt Schmartphone!)



> ... eine Entscheidung nach einem langen gesellschaftlichen Prozess. Aber ja, es kann sich entlang Deiner Vorstellung entwickeln, muss es aber nicht.  Umso weniger wohl, wenn sich mensch davor Gedanken macht und das geplant angeht. Veganer*innen bemühen sich bereits jetzt bspw. um Tiere, die für die Tierundustrie nicht mehr verwertbar erscheinen. Siehe *Lebenshöfe*.



Sorry, aber für die Tierindustrie ist alles verwertbar. Ein altes (naja... mitteljunges...) Milchrind mag niemand auf den Teller bekommen, aber für Hundefutter ist das Fleisch mehr als gut genug, ausgekocht kann es ebenfalls werden und bei Gelatine oder ähnlichem interessiert man sich überhaupt nicht für die Herkunft. Ethisch-moralisch gibt es verdammt viel an der industriellen Tiernutzung zu kritisieren, aber sie lässt praktisch nichts ungenutzt. Umgekehrt sind Gnadenhöfe unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten natürlich katastrophal: Voller Ressourceneinsatz der Tierhaltung, aber keinerlei Output. Das ist eines der klassichen Beispiele, wo Tierschutz sogar das Gegenteil von Umweltschutz ist, von Klimaschutz sowieso.



> Naja, vorherrschender Speziesismus ist eben fest verankert. Zuletzt allerdings wird dieser immer mehr kritisiert und die Tierindustrie sieht sich teils genötigt, sich für ihre Gräuel rechtfertigen zu müssen bzw. Verbesserungen bei den Haltungsbedingungen zu geloben. Ein gewisser Veränderungsdruck ist also da.
> Ich denke schon, dass da auch radikale Reformen theoretisch juristisch umsetzbar sind. Allerdings gibt es neben den bereits erwähnten "Traditionen" auch Kapitalinteressen. Eine Überwindung des Status Quo zeigt sich wie auch beim sogenannten Kohleausstieg als zäher Prozess.  Eigentlich bin ich an dieser Stelle überrascht, was Du da schreibst. Bist Du dann bspw. für die Streichung jeglicher Subventionen für die Tierproduktion?



Natürlich. Ich bin ganz allgemein kein guter Freund von Subventionen überhaupt, aber Vorgänge zu subventionieren, die bereits in größerem Maße stattfinden als gewünscht, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Sowas gehört definitiv abgeschafft, in der Landwirtschaft genauso wie beim Automobilbau oder Fluggesellschaften. (Beim Zeitrahmen wären aber auch hier einige sozioökonomische Aspekte zu berücksichtigen. Wirtschaftsregeln für ganze Branchen kann man, wenn die Umsetzung keinen Investitionen erfordert, recht flott ändern. Im Falle der Tierhaltung würde ich 3-5 Umlaufzyklen anrechnen, also irgendwas zwischen 5*6 Monate -Grillhähnchen- und 5*5 Jahre -Milchvieh-. Aber bei Existenzstützen muss man den Zeitrahmen der Lebensentwürfe von Menschen und die Zukunftsplanung ganzer Regionen berücksichtigen, da ist man schnell bei ettlichen Jahrzehnten.)

Zur bisherigen Entwicklung: Ich habe da ein anderes Bild. Wir stehen nicht vor einem plötzlichen Umschung nach langem Nichtstun, sondern in einer kontinuierlichen Entwicklung. In den letzten 30-40 Jahren wurden schon Käfighaltung von Hühnern verboten, die Auflagen für Tiertransporte vielfach erhöht, Auslaufregeln eingeführt, reine Tierquälerei sowieso verboten, etc.. Aber es hat sich eben noch kein Konsenz herausgebildet, dass Parteien die betäubungslose Ferkelkastration beibehalten, Antibiotika-abhängige Stallformen befürworten und diverse Verstümmelungen zur Steigerung der Haltungsdichte schützen, weniger als 30-35% der Stimmen verdienen. Dass das Thema aktuell in den Medien mal wieder etwas präsenter ist, liegt auch nur an Tönnies und primär werden die Arbeits-, nicht Haltungsbedingungen in der Fleischindustrie besprochen. Enthüllungsvideos zu letzteren gab es dagegen vor 25 Jahren genauso, wie vor 25 Tagen (okay - ohne Youtube mit etwas weniger Publicity) und die Aufschreie verhallen heute mit genauso wenig Wirkung, wie früher. Ich sehe da keine deutliche Änderung im Ablauf.



> Du hast das "In-den-Tod-streicheln" vergessen. Liest sich wie eine ethisch  saubere Geschichte.  In dieser "Tierhaltungsidylle" zeigt sich die*der wahre Tierfreund*in darin,Tiere zu töten, von denen die*der zuvor behauptete, dass jene Tiere sogar glücklich wären.



Ich wusste, dass sich das jeder dazu denken wird und da die Tötung nicht Teil der Haltung ist (insbesondere nicht in dem Milchviehbeispiel - es geht schließlich um vegan, nicht num lasches Vegetariertum), habe ich es mal weggelassen. 
(Davon abgesehen bin ich gegenüber vor-Ort-Schlachtung tatsächlich aus ethologischen Gründen skeptisch. Alle unsere Nutziere außer Geflügel orientieren sich zu einem geringeren Teil optisch als der Mensch und ganz so blöd, wie teilweise dargestellt, sind sie trotz ein paar Jahrtausenden Domestikation auch nicht. Wenn ein Herdenmitglied auf der Weide in eine Box getrieben wird, diese Box danach nach totem Tier riecht, vorher vielleicht noch ein paar iritierte Laute nach außen dringen und anschließend mitsamt Herdenmitglied verschwindet, dann erscheint mir das irgendwie invasiver, als wenn das Herdenmitglied von der Weite abgeführt wird, wie das in der bäuerlichen Aufzucht sowieso immer wieder vorkommt.)



> Wofür steht "Bt"?



_Bacillus thuringiensis_, ein Bakterienstamm dessen Mitglieder eine ganze Reihe von ("bt"-)Toxinen produzieren, welche für die ökologische Schädlingsbekämpfung zugelassen sind und fleißig auf (Bio-)Gemüse gespritzt werden. Das Resultat ist zwar ökotrophologisch und bodenökologisch besser als künstliche Insektizide, weil diese Gifte meines Wissens nach für den Menschen nicht einmal verdachtsweise bedenklich sind und leicht abgebaut werden, aber die betroffenen Insekten sind natürlich genauso tod wie mit irgend einer Chemiekeule von Bayer und afaik wirkt das Ganze auch nicht wesentlich artspezifischer. Die ökologische Schädlingsbekämpfung ist also genauso Massenmord an Tieren, wie die klassische und wäre von Maßregelungen bezüglich des "Handelns gegen Tierinteressen" in vollem Maße getroffen.



> Okay, das kann (und sollte! ) mensch sicher machen. Solche Maßnahmen sind auf jeden Fall begrüßenswerte Verbesserungen. Es käme ALSO darauf an, NICHT NUR höher zu bepreisen, SONDERN AUCH gleichzeitig bezahlbare Mobilitätsalternativen zu schaffen. Fahrscheinfreien, ausgebauten ÖPNV fände ich zum Beispiel eine gute Sache. Das würde auch ein Stück weit Armut entkriminalisieren. Es würden wie bisher Arme nicht mehr für's "Schwarzfahren" eingebuchtet werden können.



Exakt. Wobei ich an dieser Stelle die Vielzahl möglicher Balancemaßnahmen nicht weiter ausdiskturieren wollte. Letztlich ist die Sache ganz simpel: Der Staat braucht Geld, um diverse Leistungen bereitzustellen. Wenn man an einer Stelle zusätzliche Staatseinnahmen schafft, um eine Lenkungswirkung zu erhalten, ist im nächsten Haushalt also Spielraum um das Leistungsangebot zu steigern oder bisherige Einnahmequellen und damit Belastungen abzubauen. Was am sinnvollsten ist, muss man gucken. Ich persönlich sehe, abseits von kostenlosem ÖPNV, vor allem bei den Lohnenebenkosten und dem ALGII-Niveau (nicht zwingend beim ALGII-Mechanismus) Handlungsbedarf. Da der mittlere Punkt der mit Abstand größte ist, geht es also nicht einmal umbedingt um größere Ausgaben, sondern vor allem um weniger Einnahmen. Bislang holt sich der Staat das benötigte Geld vor allen Dingen von Leuten, die arbeiten und Geld verdienen bzw. die arbeiten lassen und dafür Geld zahlen. Das ist aber eigentlich hocherwünschtes Verhalten. Ich wäre dafür, dass Geld stattdessen bei denen einzutreiben, die CO2 emittieren (bzw., da das leichter greifbarer ist: die für die CO2-Emission bestimmte Stoffe in den Handel bringen) und Flächen verbrauchen. Im Moment wird letzteres subventioniert, ersteres bestraft. Es ist günstiger (finanziell. ökologisch und sozial ist es eine katastrophe), einen einzeln Mitarbeiter täglich von Hamburg nach München fliegen zu lassen, als einfach eine 3/4tel Stelle in Hamburg und eine 3/4tel Stelle in München (je 1/2 Stelle Arbeit + 1/4 Stelle zur Koordination) zu schaffen


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das war die Kirche. "Fisch" darf an Fastentagen gegessen werden, "Fleisch" nicht. Wenn man sich die historischen Varianten anguckt, dann hat diese Trennung nicht einmal etwas mit der biologischen Ordnung oder der Lebensweise zu tun.



Der Biber hatte das Pech von der Kirche als "Fisch" eingestuft zu werden und man hat das arme Tier gejagt.
Zum Glück gibt es heute wieder viele Biber.


----------



## Eckism (24. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ökologisch ist der Fischkonsum übringes das weitaus größere Problem, dass in den nächsten Jahrzehnten zunehmend in massivem Mangel und Mangelernährungen aufgehen dürfte.


Ich kann dieses Fischessen in Massen als Angler überhaupt nicht verstehen. Wenn man sieht, in was die Tierchen da schwimmen, da drehts mir den Magen um. Ich wohne 4 Dörfer und eine Stadt unterhalb von 3 Quellen, die dann ein Flüsschen werfen, selbst daraus esse ich nix(Klärgrubenüberläufe, Gülle von den Feldern usw.), Und bei Meeresfischen kommen ja dann noch Schwermetalle und Mikroplastik dazu...einfach wiederlich.


----------



## RyzA (24. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Spielt doch am Ende keine Rolle, ob uns das Klima oder nen Krieg uns killt. Der Klimawandel ist halt nach uns Menschen für die Natur besser als wenn alles strahlt...von daher.





Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, ob wir nun in 50 oder 200 Jahren die Geige einpacken ist völlig Banane, darum ...
> 
> ... Party


Habt ihr schon mal was von Kindern und nachfolgenden Generationen gehört?

Ich finde solche Aussagen egoistisch und sehr kurz gedacht.


----------



## Eckism (24. September 2020)

Man muss die Umwelt nicht unnötig belasten und sollte schon drüber nachdenken, was man tun oder besser nicht tun sollte...aber jetzt alles übers Bein brechen ist der falsche Weg...vorallem weil es nichtmal 10% der Weltbevölkerung interessiert.
Die Amis sind jährlich immer öfter vom Winde verweht, das ist denen vollkommen Latte, solange sie mit Waffen rumrennen können.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (24. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du über "mehr Menschen machen X" reden willst, solltest du nicht über "allen Menschen wird X vorgeschrieben" sprechen. Hast du aber. Da solltest du dich nicht wundern, wenn die Diskussion sich darum dreht und nicht um das, was du vielleicht gedacht, aber nicht gesagt hast.



Das eine ist eine (Erzeugung von Tierprodukten befeuert die Klimaerhitzung) grundsätzliche Einsicht, die zum anderen (CO2-äquivalente Emissionssenkung anhand eines  Verbotes der Tierproduktion) führen kann. Wobei rein auf das Klima bezogen, eine sehr geringe Menge an Tierprodukten eben nur diesen geringen Unterschied machen würde, so lange die Menge eben gering genug wäre. Veganer*in müsste mensch nicht unbedingt werden. Da stimme ich Dir durchaus zu. Konsequent wäre es aber. 




> Ich nehme an, dass sich heutige Veganer zu einem größeren Teil aus der Gruppe sich bewusst Ernährender rekrutieren als heutige nicht-Veganer, ja.



Na, Mensch! Bei all der Kritik, und Bildformung des*der gegenüber in der Auseinandersetzung, geht da so etwas doch mal unter. 




> Aber Cashews sind leckerer als Walnuss.



Das stimmt. Ich esse sie auch gerne, allerdings eher selten.




> Klar, in Schweinesteak umgerechnet reduziert sich die auf dem Teller landende Menge dann noch um 80-90%, aber wenn es einem nur um die Ökologie geht, dann bleibt allein durch die Verwertung von Grünschnitt, Biomüll, Pflanzenresten und natürlich für Ackerbau ungeeigneten Flächen noch einiges an Potential für Tierhaltung übrig.


 Wobei das, was Du aufzählst, ja als Kompost direkt wieder auf dem Feld landen kann und den Bodenfruchtbarkeit direkt aufwertet. Tatsächlich wird das bei biozyklischen veganen Anbau ja auch so bereits gemacht. Neben Kompostierung werden auch für Mulchmaterialerzeugung Pflanzen angebaut, was u.a. Verdunstung, Beikrautwachstum, Bodenerosion und "Schädlinge" minimiert.




> Man muss sich nicht die Wurst von der Stulle nehmen lassen, wenn man die Umwelt retten will - nur das Steak vom Grill. Wobei ich selbst da gelegentlichen Fleischkonsum als weitaus weniger schädlich und weitaus wohltuender erachte, als manch andere Klimasünde, die sich sehr viele leisten. Schaschlik statt Schmartphone!)



Das Wort "anstatt" kann durchaus einen Unterschied machen. Heute sieht der vorherrschende Lebensstil ja leider so aus: Fleisch UND Smartphone UND Computer UND Konsole UND Tablet UND Musikanlage UND Flugreisen UND Auto UND ... Manche denken dann fälschlicherweise, dass es einen Unterschied bei dieser Aufzählung machte, wenn sie Auto durch Eauto ersetzten.




> Sorry, aber für die Tierindustrie ist alles verwertbar. Ein altes (naja... mitteljunges...) Milchrind mag niemand auf den Teller bekommen, aber für Hundefutter ist das Fleisch mehr als gut genug, ausgekocht kann es ebenfalls werden und bei Gelatine oder ähnlichem interessiert man sich überhaupt nicht für die Herkunft. Ethisch-moralisch gibt es verdammt viel an der industriellen Tiernutzung zu kritisieren, aber sie lässt praktisch nichts ungenutzt. Umgekehrt sind Gnadenhöfe unter ökologischen Gesichtspunkten natürlich katastrophal: Voller Ressourceneinsatz der Tierhaltung, aber keinerlei Output. Das ist eines der klassichen Beispiele, wo Tierschutz sogar das Gegenteil von Umweltschutz ist, von Klimaschutz sowieso.



Ich meinte damit die Tiere, die aufgrund der miserablen "Haltungs"bedingungen krank und schwach sind.  Manche Tiere sterben dann und werden entsorgt.  Manche andere von denen wiederum haben Glück und werden von Tierbefreier*innen gerettet und können aufgepäppelt noch ein paar Jahre auf Lebenshöfen zu sehr viel besseren Bedingungen leben.

Du stellst hier die Verhältnisse auf den Kopf. Lebenshöfe sind eine REaktion auf die grausame, gewaltige Tierproduktion. Sie gibt es, weil die Tiere zuvor in der Tierproduktion erzeugt wurden und aufgrund der tierethischen Einstellung und des Aktivismus von Tierbefreier*innen. Lebenshöfe gibt es vergleichsweise sehr wenige. Sicherlich mag ein Töten oder Umwelt-/klimamäßig besser sein. So eine Denke hätte auf andere Spezies angewendet auch die gleiche Folge. Würde jemensch das gegenüber Menschen vorschlagen, würde diese*r allerdings zurecht als menschenfeindlich angegangen.




> Natürlich. Ich bin ganz allgemein kein guter Freund von Subventionen überhaupt, aber Vorgänge zu subventionieren, die bereits in größerem Maße stattfinden als gewünscht, schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Sowas gehört definitiv abgeschafft, in der Landwirtschaft genauso wie beim Automobilbau oder Fluggesellschaften. (Beim Zeitrahmen wären aber auch hier einige sozioökonomische Aspekte zu berücksichtigen. Wirtschaftsregeln für ganze Branchen kann man, wenn die Umsetzung keinen Investitionen erfordert, recht flott ändern. Im Falle der Tierhaltung würde ich 3-5 Umlaufzyklen anrechnen, also irgendwas zwischen 5*6 Monate -Grillhähnchen- und 5*5 Jahre -Milchvieh-. Aber bei Existenzstützen muss man den Zeitrahmen der Lebensentwürfe von Menschen und die Zukunftsplanung ganzer Regionen berücksichtigen, da ist man schnell bei ettlichen Jahrzehnten.)


 Das klingt doch eine ganze Ecke konstruktiver, als das, wie ich Dich zuvor wahrnahm. Finde ich gut!  Zu Zahlen und so will ich mich gar nicht äußern. Ich denke allerdings, dass es da viele verschiedene Lösungen geben könnte, wenn die Einsicht bei vielen Gesellschaftsmitglieder da wäre und diese mit wesentlich mehr Nachdruck als jetzt eingefordert würden. Es ist u.a. eine Frage des Willens und der Machtverhältnisse.




> Zur bisherigen Entwicklung: Ich habe da ein anderes Bild. Wir stehen nicht vor einem plötzlichen Umschung nach langem Nichtstun, sondern in einer kontinuierlichen Entwicklung. In den letzten 30-40 Jahren wurden schon Käfighaltung von Hühnern verboten, die Auflagen für Tiertransporte vielfach erhöht, Auslaufregeln eingeführt, reine Tierquälerei sowieso verboten, etc.. Aber es hat sich eben noch kein Konsenz herausgebildet, dass Parteien die betäubungslose Ferkelkastration beibehalten, Antibiotika-abhängige Stallformen befürworten und diverse Verstümmelungen zur Steigerung der Haltungsdichte schützen, weniger als 30-35% der Stimmen verdienen. Dass das Thema aktuell in den Medien mal wieder etwas präsenter ist, liegt auch nur an Tönnies und primär werden die Arbeits-, nicht Haltungsbedingungen in der Fleischindustrie besprochen. Enthüllungsvideos zu letzteren gab es dagegen vor 25 Jahren genauso, wie vor 25 Tagen (okay - ohne Youtube mit etwas weniger Publicity) und die Aufschreie verhallen heute mit genauso wenig Wirkung, wie früher. Ich sehe da keine deutliche Änderung im Ablauf.



Okay, da scheinen wir Unterschiede zu sehen. Es gibt eine höhere Zahl an Vegetarier*innen und Veganer*innen, Tierausbeutung wird mehr diskutiert, vegane Produkte, Restaurants und "Lifestyle" verbreiten sich, mehr Menschen sind aktiv und beziehen radikalere Positionen. Allerdings reicht das alles noch nicht aus. Damit sich in der Tierproduktion mehr ändert, braucht es mehr Zeit und mehr Aktivismus. Mit einem plötzlichen Umschwung rechne ich aber auch nicht. Obgleich ich da gar nicht so sehr Voraussagen treffen möchte. Entwicklungen können durchaus dynamisch verlaufen.




> Ich wusste, dass sich das jeder dazu denken wird und da die Tötung nicht Teil der Haltung ist (insbesondere nicht in dem Milchviehbeispiel - es geht schließlich um vegan, nicht num lasches Vegetariertum), habe ich es mal weggelassen.



Ich dachte, ich merke es mal an, nicht dass das vergessen wird.  Klar, ist das eine Frage der Betrachtung. Mensch würde sich allerdings belügen, wenn mensch das Töten ausklammerte.




> Bacillus thuringiensis, ein Bakterienstamm dessen Mitglieder eine ganze Reihe von ("bt"-)Toxinen produzieren, welche für die ökologische Schädlingsbekämpfung zugelassen sind und fleißig auf (Bio-)Gemüse gespritzt werden. Das Resultat ist zwar ökotrophologisch und bodenökologisch besser als künstliche Insektizide, weil diese Gifte meines Wissens nach für den Menschen nicht einmal verdachtsweise bedenklich sind und leicht abgebaut werden, aber die betroffenen Insekten sind natürlich genauso tod wie mit irgend einer Chemiekeule von Bayer und afaik wirkt das Ganze auch nicht wesentlich artspezifischer. Die ökologische Schädlingsbekämpfung ist also genauso Massenmord an Tieren, wie die klassische und wäre von Maßregelungen bezüglich des "Handelns gegen Tierinteressen" in vollem Maße getroffen.



Kannst Du dafür eine Quelle bzw. einen Artikel verlinken?




> Exakt. Wobei ich an dieser Stelle die Vielzahl möglicher Balancemaßnahmen nicht weiter ausdiskturieren wollte. Letztlich ist die Sache ganz simpel: Der Staat braucht Geld, um diverse Leistungen bereitzustellen. Wenn man an einer Stelle zusätzliche Staatseinnahmen schafft, um eine Lenkungswirkung zu erhalten, ist im nächsten Haushalt also Spielraum um das Leistungsangebot zu steigern oder bisherige Einnahmequellen und damit Belastungen abzubauen. Was am sinnvollsten ist, muss man gucken. Ich persönlich sehe, abseits von kostenlosem ÖPNV, vor allem bei den Lohnenebenkosten und dem ALGII-Niveau (nicht zwingend beim ALGII-Mechanismus) Handlungsbedarf. Da der mittlere Punkt der mit Abstand größte ist, geht es also nicht einmal umbedingt um größere Ausgaben, sondern vor allem um weniger Einnahmen. Bislang holt sich der Staat das benötigte Geld vor allen Dingen von Leuten, die arbeiten und Geld verdienen bzw. die arbeiten lassen und dafür Geld zahlen. Das ist aber eigentlich hocherwünschtes Verhalten. Ich wäre dafür, dass Geld stattdessen bei denen einzutreiben, die CO2 emittieren (bzw., da das leichter greifbarer ist: die für die CO2-Emission bestimmte Stoffe in den Handel bringen) und Flächen verbrauchen. Im Moment wird letzteres subventioniert, ersteres bestraft. Es ist günstiger (finanziell. ökologisch und sozial ist es eine katastrophe), einen einzeln Mitarbeiter täglich von Hamburg nach München fliegen zu lassen, als einfach eine 3/4tel Stelle in Hamburg und eine 3/4tel Stelle in München (je 1/2 Stelle Arbeit + 1/4 Stelle zur Koordination) zu schaffen



Okay. Also ich versuche in Diskussionen eigentlich beides explizit zu nennen. In aktuellen Diskussionen gehen die Alternativen nämlich meist unter bzw. werden absichtlich weniger eingebracht, da sie teils auch gar nicht vertreten werden. Gleichheit steht bei vielen Privilegierten leider eher auf niedrigem Kurs. Teilhabe und Mobilität der Armen interessiert jene weniger. Abgesehen davon, dass das auch nicht im Interesse der Autoindustrie ist.

Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so sicher, was von CO2-Bepreisung und noch weniger, was von aktuellen Vorschlägen (insbesondere von Parteien) zu halten ist. Das Ganze müsste ja transparent, nachvollziehbar, überprüfbar und mit entsprechend hohen Kosten belegt werden, damit auch die notwendigen Emissionssenkungen erreicht werden würden.


----------



## Hackintoshi (25. September 2020)

Erschreckend , was für eine rechnungsergebnis. Zum glück ist onlinehandel nicht verifiziert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (25. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal was von Kindern und nachfolgenden Generationen gehört?
> Ich finde solche Aussagen egoistisch und sehr kurz gedacht.



Selbstverständlich. 

Das Problem ist nur,
diese ganze Sache wurde einfach 30 Jahre ignoriert,
solange sind ja die Wechselmechanismen schon bekannt.
Aber Money zählt ...

So langsam bekommt man aber mit,
das Geldscheine schwer verdaulich sind. 









						Arktis-Eis schrumpft auf zweitkleinste Fläche
					

Immer schneller schmilzt das Meereis in der Arktis - so schnell, dass Experten inzwischen damit rechnen, dass es schon ab 2035 komplett eisfreie Sommer an der nördlichen Polkappe geben wird. Die Folgen dessen werden auch in Deutschland zu spüren sein.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. September 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Das eine ist eine (Erzeugung von Tierprodukten befeuert die Klimaerhitzung) grundsätzliche Einsicht, die zum anderen (CO2-äquivalente Emissionssenkung anhand eines  Verbotes der Tierproduktion) führen kann.



Kann, aber nicht muss und nach meiner Meinung vieler nicht sollte - darunter auch Väter des Grundgesetzes etc.. Wenn man nicht explizit die dramatischen Konsequenzen eines Totalverbotes besprechen will, sollte man das auch nicht ansprechen. Denn die überschatten alles, die Vorteile hat man bei einer Ernährung mit reduziertem tierischen Anteil bereits weitestgehend.



> Na, Mensch! Bei all der Kritik, und Bildformung des*der gegenüber in der Auseinandersetzung, geht da so etwas doch mal unter.



Ich verzichte, aufgrund der ohnehin schon erheblichen Länge meiner Posts, meistens darauf, Zustimmungen breit auszuwälzen. Deswegen habe ich mich in diesem Fall darauf konzentriert, dass Veganer sich meiner Meinung nach nicht deswegen gesünder als "der Durchschnitt" ernähren, weil das Konzept "vegan" exorbitant überlegen wäre, sondern schlicht weil "der Durchschnitt" die große Masse derjenigen enthält, die sich gar keine Gedanken machen. Die ernäheren sich äußert selten vegan und ziemlich oft ungesund. Aber zwischen diesen beiden Aspekten besteht kein Kausalzusammenhang, nur die Korrelation bewusste/unbewusste Ernährung. Klammert sowas ganz aus, vergleicht also bewusste omnivore mit bewusster veganer Ernährung, würde ich keine Gesundheitsunterschiede mehr erwarten. Die ergeben sich nur bei Betrachtungen mit verschobener Baseline.
(Wie sehr oft bei Ernährungsbetrachtungen. Da kreist ein enormer Haufen Schrott durchs Netz, einfach weil sich viele ""Experten"" auf billigstmögliche Weise, das heißt ohne eigene Forschung, ins Gespräch bringen wollen und bestehende Datenbanken sind extrem von den quantiativ gut geprägten USA erfasst. Da kann man dann quasi jede beliebige Ernährungsform nehmen, die US-untypisch ist -Mittelmeer, Steinzeit, Vegan, früher auch Atkins, whatever - und man wird jedesmal feststellen, dass diese "gesünder" als "der Durchschnitt" ist. Aber das sagt dann nichts über die Nahrungszusammensetzung aus, sondern bestätigt nur, dass man ein Kriterium gefunden hat, mit dem man >100 Millionen Menschen aussortieren kann, die täglich >3 mal mehr Kalorien zu sich nehmen und Bewegung nur in Kombination mit mindestens 6 Zylindern kennen.)



> Wobei das, was Du aufzählst, ja als Kompost direkt wieder auf dem Feld landen kann und den Bodenfruchtbarkeit direkt aufwertet. Tatsächlich wird das bei biozyklischen veganen Anbau ja auch so bereits gemacht. Neben Kompostierung werden auch für Mulchmaterialerzeugung Pflanzen angebaut, was u.a. Verdunstung, Beikrautwachstum, Bodenerosion und "Schädlinge" minimiert.



Du musst die Pflanzenbiomasse von irgendwem zersetzen lassen, ehe sie in großer Menge wieder auf den Acker kommt. Irgendwer muss die enthaltenen Kohlenhydrate verbrauchen, etc.. Ob du das nun eine Kuh bzw. die Bakterien in deren Darm machen lässt, wobei am anderen Ende noch Milch rauskommt, oder das Zeug in mehr oder frischem Zustand irgendwelchen Mikroorganismen bis Insekten überlässt, bleibt sich aus ökologischer Sicht gleich. Nur in Regionen mit extremen Stickstoffüberschuss in den oberen Bodenschichten könnte man natürlich alternativ verbrennen und dann die restlichen Nährstoffe als Asche verteilen. Aber sonst ist so ein Schwein auch aus Sicht der Kreislaufwirtschaft eine feine Sache.



> Das Wort "anstatt" kann durchaus einen Unterschied machen. Heute sieht der vorherrschende Lebensstil ja leider so aus: Fleisch UND Smartphone UND Computer UND Konsole UND Tablet UND Musikanlage UND Flugreisen UND Auto UND ... Manche denken dann fälschlicherweise, dass es einen Unterschied bei dieser Aufzählung machte, wenn sie Auto durch Eauto ersetzten.



Oder (50-W-)LED-Lampen einsetzen, ich weiß. Ganz besonders ärgern mich in dem Rahmen dann auch wieder die Subventionen für Batterie-Autos. Ohne direkte Möglichkeit zum solaren laden (die meistens fehlt und nie vorausgesetzt wird) schaden die der Umwelt noch mal extra on top, aber sowohl Käufer als auch Politik verbuchen die dort in Industrieunterstützung versenkten Summen offiziell als ""Umweltschutz"" und machen dann anderer Stelle, wo es dringend nötig und z.T. auch recht einfach möglich wäre, gar nichts mehr.



> Ich meinte damit die Tiere, die aufgrund der miserablen "Haltungs"bedingungen krank und schwach sind.  Manche Tiere sterben dann und werden entsorgt.  Manche andere von denen wiederum haben Glück und werden von Tierbefreier*innen gerettet und können aufgepäppelt noch ein paar Jahre auf Lebenshöfen zu sehr viel besseren Bedingungen leben.



Okay, da lässt sich -aus Sicht des Tieres- natürlich was machen. Die meisten Gnadenhöfe, die ich kenne, sind nicht mit befreiten, sondern mit ex-ausrangierten Tieren besetzt. Die werden genauso entsorgt, wenn sie nicht mehr die geforderte Leistung erbringen, weil sie einfach zu alt sind und davon gibt es natürlich Millionen, während Tierbefreiiungen ziemlich selten sind. Für beides gilt aber: Es sind Tiere, die als reiner Selbstzweck bzw. aus rein emotionalen Gründen gehalten werden, genauso wie Haustiere. Ökologisch also eine ziemlich nutzlose Schweinerei.



> Kannst Du dafür eine Quelle bzw. einen Artikel verlinken?



Wiki ist ein guter Anfang, aber "bt" und "Schädlingsbekämpfung" sollte auch viele Treffer ausspucken.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (27. September 2020)

Nur mal kurz ...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es sind Tiere, die als reiner Selbstzweck bzw. aus rein emotionalen Gründen gehalten werden, genauso wie Haustiere. Ökologisch also eine ziemlich nutzlose Schweinerei.


Diese Aussage hätte doch hinter jener  ...


> Aber sonst ist so ein Schwein auch aus Sicht der Kreislaufwirtschaft eine feine Sache.


... viel besser gepasst. Schließlich haben die Ausbeuter*innen von Schweinen, das Interesse ihre Tierausbeutung fortzuführen. Hingegen sind Lebenshof"betreiber*innen an einer Vermehrung nicht interessiert. 



> Für beides gilt aber: Es sind Tiere, die als reiner Selbstzweck bzw. aus rein emotionalen Gründen gehalten werden, genauso wie Haustiere.


Wie darf ich Dich da verstehen?`Da Du Emotionen so betonst: würdest Du das bei Menschenrechtsarbeit auch so schreiben? Ärzt*innen ohne Grenzen machten ihr "Engagement" aus emotionalen Gründen?
Ja, Selbstzweck trifft es schon. Was ja Respekt gegenüber den Tieren ausdrückt. Sie werden in ihrem "So-sein" geachtet und nicht aus Nutzendenken heraus behandelt. Aus tierethischen Gründen eben.
Mit den "ex-ausrangierten" Tieren magst Du recht haben. Bezüglich von Pferden kann ich mir das gut vorstellen, dass das passiert. "Pferdesport", Reiten als "touristische Attraktion" wohl auch u.ä. ist auch eine üble Sache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. September 2020)

"Emotionale Gründe" bezog sich auf die Emotion der Menschen: Haustiere und Tiere auf Gnadenhöfen werden letztlich gehalten, weil Menschen sich dadurch besser fühlen. Das ist zwar in letzterem Fall so, weil sich diese Menschen wohl fühlen, wenn sie einem Tier geholfen haben, sodass es dadurch den Tieren besser geht. Aber es gibt bekanntermaßen durchaus auch Beispiele, wo inkompetente Leute Tieren, denen sie helfen wollen, nur schaden, und auch hier wird die Haltung (wenn niemand eingreift) aus dem emotionalen Grund "ein Mensch fühlt sich besser" fortgesetzt. Die simplere, matrialistische Betrachtung unter Ausblendung von Emotionen ist in solchen Fällen eben "Haltung als Selbstzweck", es erfolgt kein Nutzen.

In beiden Fällen ist es natürlich immer eine humane Sicht der Dinge und es wird per se nur der Nutzen für Menschen betrachtet. Das kann man auch in Frage stellen, aber das würde hier den Rahmen sprengen und zu einigen sehr unschönen Anwortmöglichkeiten führen, weil es letztlich das Überbordwerfen unser grundsätzlichsten ethischen Konzepte beinhaltet. Für die klimatische Betrachtung menschlichen Handelns gilt daher im Normalfall eine Balance zwischen objektiv angerichteten Schaden und objektiv erhaltenen Nutzen für Menschen als maßgeblich. Dieser und jener Schaden am Klima ist diesen und jenen Nutzen "wert", man nimmt ihn in Kauf. Aktionen, die keinen direkten Nutzen für Menschen haben, versagen bei einem derartigen Abgleich von vorneherein: Einen Arzt ohne Grenzen um die halbe Welt fliegen, damit er ein von Hyänen angefallenes Kind operiert? Nach Vorstellung der meisten eine gute Idee. Einen Arzt ohne Grenzen um die halbe Welt fliegen, damit er eine von Hänen angefallene Gazelle operiert? Eher nicht.


----------



## RyzA (28. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Emotionale Gründe" bezog sich auf die Emotion der Menschen: Haustiere und Tiere auf Gnadenhöfen werden letztlich gehalten, weil Menschen sich dadurch besser fühlen. Das ist zwar in letzterem Fall so, weil sich diese Menschen wohl fühlen, wenn sie einem Tier geholfen haben, sodass es dadurch den Tieren besser geht, aber es gibt bekanntermaßen durchaus auch Beispiele, wo inkompetente Leute tieren, denen sie helfen wollen, nur schaden, und auch hier wird die Haltung (wenn niemand eingreift) aus dem emotionalen Grund "ein Mensch fühlt sich besser" fortgesetzt. Die simplere, matrialistische Betrachtung unter Ausblendung von Emotionen ist in solchen Fällen eben "Haltung als Selbstzweck", es erfolgt kein Nutzen.


Es gibt sogar objektive Erkenntnisse warum es den Menschen durch Haustiere besser geht: Psychologie: Tiere wirken manchmal besser als jede Medizin

Aber ich gebe dir auch Recht das nicht wenige Menschen ihre Tiere nicht artgerecht halten und ihnen durch Unwissen eher schaden. Auch sind manche Züchter total verantwortungslos, nur weil sie Profit machen wollen.


----------

